# SALOPARDS II



## aricosec (12 Mai 2002)

la littétature partant en quenouille,je crois qu'il faut relancer un grand ROMAN,les interressés par ce lumineus projet,sont priés de s'inscrire ici,je mettrai la liste a jour,mais nous ne pourrons intervenir dans le roman qu'a notre tour,pour eviter les facheux qui bousillent le rythme,_ SI ! SI ! il y en a !"_.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je vais essayer de dorloter notre moderateur ,pour qu'il elimine les posts foireux, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nous construirons donc un ROMAN qui restera dans les annales,puisque d'obscures maléfices ont détruit l'ancien




engager vous,réengager vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ps : naturellement il faut qu'on soit plusieurs,sinon je me verrais obligé d'entrer dans les ordres

amen


----------



## Crüniac (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ps : naturellement il faut qu'on soit plusieurs,sinon je me verrais obligé d'entrer dans les ordres*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh si bien compris le truc, écrire un roman à plusieurs et chacun son tour je suis prêt à m'engager





.
On y va !
Crüniac


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2002)

Je commance :

"Samedi 18 mai, 16h30 le sergent alem et le lieutenant macinside son en planque devant une maison de drancy, le but de la manoeuvre ? mettre la main sur le voyou ricosec.

17h00 madame rico arivent, c'est le moment alem et mackie armé de leur fidele rantanplan font la decense, le rico est attrapé et conduit chez ficelle pour intérogatoir..."


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Mai 2002)

Oui, Rico, moi je !


chic, les salopards repartent ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Je commance :

"Samedi 18 mai, 16h30 le sergent alem et le lieutenant macinside son en planque devant une maison de drancy, le but de la manoeuvre ? mettre la main sur le voyou ricosec.

17h00 madame rico arivent, c'est le moment alem et mackie armé de leur fidele rantanplan font la decense, le rico est attrapé et conduit chez ficelle pour intérogatoir..."*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il est coriace l'aricosec... On a grillé deux gégènes et il en redemande encore, à croire qu'il rattrape les nuits de migraine de madame arico!


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
engager vous,réengager vous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ps : naturellement il faut qu'on soit plusieurs,sinon je me verrais obligé d'entrer dans les ordres

amen*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne vois pas trop à quoi ça ressemble, ton histoire de roman mais je suis d'accord pour essayer. Et puis, rien que le titre "Salopards 2", ça me fait saliver!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2002)

Par une nuit sans lune, devant son vieux  7200 pourvu de 64 mo de Ram, James Macintosh, dit le Jaguar, hésitait.
 Sa vie partait en eau de boudin et le boudin qui lui servait de secrétaire ne savait faire que du mauvais café.
 Ce soir, il était à la croisée des chemins. Soi il résolvait au moins une affaire dans sa vie de détective privé  de banlieue, soi il allait se faire pendre ailleurs, vers Saint Denis, sous un minable abris bus complètement tagué.
 Une dernière chance lui grimaçait. 
 La der des der.
 Mais voilà, pour sattaquer aux coriaces aspics connus sous le nom pas très catholique « les deux salopards » il lui aurait fallu lesprit libre et un budget minimum pour un nouvel abonnement libre accès chez Wanadoo. Encore sous Système 9 avec un vieux File Maker et Picture Bank Lite première version, avec son modem Global Village premier modèle aussi,  il navait dautres solutions que partir sous la pluie et se coltiner à la réalité pour savoir quelles tronches dabrutis pouvaient avoir « les deux salopards. »
Sous la pluie ? dans cette cacabouillasse ? Quand ce soir Loana était linvitée de Loft Story 2 et que sur un plateau en carton un reste dhamburger de midi lui souriait jaune 
 Alors ça, pensa-t-il en tirant une dernière bouffée sur sa dernière clope :
NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
tanplan = QUATRE

4 SALOPARDS déja !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est noté!
Mais faudrait pas attendre trop longtemps, j'ai presque plus d'encre dans mon clavier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

C'est de l'ostrascisme! 
 Où faut-il voter  ?
Pourquoi tu determinerais si c'est dur pour moi ou non ?
 On a deja écris des roman sans "E" pourquoi pas un roman où Manon à une petite place ?  
 Je vote pour participer à ce roman...
 Donc cela fera un salopard de plus à la mode féninine.
Pour ne pas participer au Roman :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Mai 2002)

on est à 50%


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2002)

aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
tanplan = QUATRE
manon qu'a enfin dit oui =CINQ

ça vient !


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2002)

les anciens connaissent,mais certains pas,je rectifie,je commencerait une histoire,avec quelques personnages,ont est pas obligé de s'en servir et ont peut en faire intervenir d'autres,c'est même recomandé pour le délire,il faut quand même essayer de rester dans le milieu ou se passe l'action,ou l'a faire dériver subtilement.

je répéte personne ne doit intervenir avant son numéro,sinon ça va se bousculer au portillon.ont va quand même attendre d'être une petite douzaine
si on a pas le temps quand c'est son tour,il suffira D'ECRIRE  ...JE PASSE !
a cette heure voici les inscrits FORMELS

je prend le numero un ,excuser,c'est pas mon habitude

aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
tanplan = QUATRE

macinside et manon vous n'avez pas voté FORMELLEMENT,il faut un vrai accord comme les autres,ça va etre dur pour manon qui dit non

4 SALOPARDS déja !

[13 mai 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
tanplan = QUATRE
manon qu'a enfin dit oui =CINQ

ça vient !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben alors plus personne ?,peur du challenge ? flemmingite aigu ? n'aime pas la co production ? , deteste sa concierge ? n'a pas son permis ? a son permis ?roule a gauche ? n'aime pas les frites?

ou tout simplement ne connais pas ce forum ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

ben alors plus personne ?,peur du challenge ? flemmingite aigu ? n'aime pas la co production ? , deteste sa concierge ? n'a pas son permis ? a son permis ?roule a gauche ? n'aime pas les frites?

ou tout simplement ne connais pas ce forum ?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ils ont tous chopés la tremblante du mouton!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors les "gamins"... 
Jamais personne quand on a besoin d'eux!
N'ayez pas peur, ce n'est pas trop douloureux...


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

non pas envie de romance   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_au fait, c'est qui Rantanplan?_


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

Et ben ça y est! Un weekend en contemplation devant un papillon et Alèm n'a plus toute sa tête.


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Et ben ça y est! Un weekend en contemplation devant un papillon et Alèm n'a plus toute sa tête.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
en fait, je ne vois pas qui de nous ayant un compte club-internet sait que zigognol boit de la bière mais peu etc c'est un peu confus là!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et oui, le papillon est un animal qui impose la contemplation mais le Lou Pascalou recèle un biotope riche et donc des découvertes possibles d'animaux


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
c'est un peu confus là!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, assez...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne suis pas encore réveiller et j'ai un peu de mal à voir ou tu veux m'emmener...???


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Oui, assez...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne suis pas encore réveiller et j'ai un peu de mal à voir ou tu veux m'emmener...???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en promenade, on va aller voir le monsieur qui porte une blouse blanche pour qu'il me dise à quoi correspond ton tatouage


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

Si c'est pour un rappel de vaccin, je crois que je ne suis pas à jour!


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Si c'est pour un rappel de vaccin, je crois que je ne suis pas à jour!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince, mais c'est qui?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

_Un lapin rose qui joue du tambour avec une grosse pile dans le dos...?!_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Un lapin rose qui joue du tambour avec une grosse pile dans le dos...?!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Bernard Tapie?????_


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

_Avec un casque pour pas me faire mal quand j'ai trop abusé des mauresques..._


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Avec un casque pour pas me faire mal quand j'ai trop abusé des mauresques...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bernard Tapie avec un casque?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

Tu veux que l'on se voit à Amien cette semaine, avant l'Aes de samedi?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

80km nord nord est? mais c'est encore l'oise ou la seine maritime?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et puis, non malgré ma localisation, je ne suis pas à Amiens!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

80 km nord+3°est, je suis à la frontière du val d'oise et de l'oise.
Tant pis pour la promenade... Depuis le temps que j'entend parlé de cette ville, c'était l'occasion... J'ai une vieille connaissance qui est prof là-bas.
On se verra donc samedi au Lou.


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

80 km nord+3°est, je suis à la frontière du val d'oise et de l'oise.
Tant pis pour la promenade... Depuis le temps que j'entend parlé de cette ville, c'était l'occasion... J'ai une vieille connaissance qui est prof là-bas.
On se verra donc samedi au Lou.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le (ou la) pauvre


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

le (ou la) pauvre?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LA pauvre!
Mais elle l'avait bien cherchée...!


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

LA pauvre!
Mais elle l'avait bien cherchée...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu dis ça parce que tu es en colère!!


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

_'t être un peu quand même..._
Y-a des papillons qui ne s'oublient pas facilement!


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*'t être un peu quand même...
Y-a des papillons qui ne s'oublient pas facilement!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut pas trop y penser, c'est pas bon pour la santé!


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

faut pas trop y penser, c'est pas bon pour la santé!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est gentil de prendre des nouvelles de mon foie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me demande si, comme Aricosec, je n'aurai pas été victime de la libido incontrolable de The big...


----------



## baax (14 Mai 2002)

L'arico !! Il doit s'etre mis une balle dans la tête à l'heure qu'il est, après avoir vu ce que vous faites de son grand projet littéraire !


----------



## nato kino (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
tanplan = QUATRE
manon qu'a enfin dit oui =CINQ

ça vient !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On en attend encore cinq minimum...
*Vous êtes tous(toutes) les bienvenus(bienvenues)!*

_T'es pas tenté Baax...?_


----------



## baax (15 Mai 2002)

Pourquoi pas !


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
' tanplan = QUATRE
manon qui ne dit pas toujours non =CINQ
Baax = six
...*






_Va chercher ton paquetage camarade, on va bientôt commencer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personne d'autre tenté par l'aventure...?_


----------



## maousse (15 Mai 2002)

Allons-y, j'attendais le numéro 7, porte-bonheur il parait..


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
' tanplan = QUATRE
manon qui ne dit pas toujours non =CINQ
Baax = SIX
Maousse = SEPT
...*






_Qui qu'en veut ...?_


----------



## bebert (15 Mai 2002)

Le HUIT pour moi siouplait !


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
' tanplan = QUATRE
manon qui ne dit pas toujours non =CINQ
baax = SIX
maousse = SEPT
bebert = HUIT
...*







_D'autres volontaires ...?
Prépare tes plumes Aricosec, on va bientôt partir...!_








[14 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*D'autres volontaires ...?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah non, j'ai déja donné!


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

Alors mon Alèm... Tu donnes ta langue à Gros Minet?


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Tu veux que l'on se voit à Amien cette semaine, avant l'Aes de samedi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Ou ailleur...?_


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Ou ailleur...?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vi?  je comprends plus rien moah ce môtin vais aller me faire couler une baignoire de thé, ça ira surement mieux!


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

_Je te rassure, j'ai rien compris non plus._


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Tu veux que l'on se voit à Amien cette semaine, avant l'Aes de samedi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sais-tu où cette ville se trouve au moins?


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah non, j'ai déja donné!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si tu continue a bousiller mon travail de recrutement,t'a des chances de me voir venir a votre AEV(  V pour vinasseuse), ceci pour te massacrer !


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2002)

*  PLUS QUE DEUX ET ONT DEMARRENT !.................bbrrreeuuemm.......breeeuummm...*


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

sais-tu où cette ville se trouve au moins?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un petit 80Km au nord-nordest de chez moi.
Ce n'est pas par là que tu es localisé?


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Un petit 80Km au nord-nordest de chez moi.
Ce n'est pas par là que tu es localisé?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

80km nord nord est? mais c'est encore l'oise ou la seine maritime?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et puis, non malgré ma localisation, je ne suis pas à Amiens!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
' tanplan = QUATRE
manon qui ne dit pas toujours non =CINQ
baax = SIX
maousse = SEPT
bebert = HUIT
...
...*






_Les temps sont durs... 
Allez... Encore deux (c'est un minima) et on se lance dans l'aventure. 
Les xbox et ps2 n'ont qu'à bien se tenir!_


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

si tu continue a bousiller mon travail de recrutement,t'a des chances de me voir venir a votre AEV(  V pour vinasseuse), ceci pour te massacrer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Mais pourquoi est-il si mééééééchaaaannnnnt heeeeeuuu?!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2002)

alors les romanciers , il viennent ou
  Hououououou!!!!!!! je vais le dire  :
 NON NON et NON !!!


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

si tu continue a bousiller mon travail de recrutement,t'a des chances de me voir venir a votre AEV(  V pour vinasseuse), ceci pour te massacrer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

chiche!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

Arico vient de se lancer!
_En avant pour l'aventure romanesque!_
On t'attend Crüniac...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
' tanplan = QUATRE
manon qui ne dit pas toujours non =CINQ
baax = SIX
maousse = SEPT
bebert = HUIT
... Lolita = NOEUF
...*


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
... Lolita = NOEUF







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben ça promet!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que tu feras un effort parce qu'on risque de pas comprendre grand chose si tu nous balance ton charabia ispanique habituel...


----------



## bebert (16 Mai 2002)

J'vous préviens, chuis pas un littéraire ! Faut pas vous attendre à de la qualité avec moi


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*J'vous préviens, chuis pas un littéraire ! Faut pas vous attendre à de la qualité avec moi?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_... Idem!_


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2002)

si vous avez lu le début du roman,vous voyez que ça s'approche plus de FREDERIC DARD,que de CHATEAUBRIAND,pas de souci !

ecriver,ecriver ,disait l'autre,il en restera toujours quelque chose !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mai 2002)

Au moment des salopards, je revais d'en faire partie!! Si vous m'accepter parmis vous, ce serait un plaisir!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*!

ecriver,ecriver ,disait l'autre,il en restera toujours quelque chose !

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec ça, nous voilà rassurés.


----------



## bebert (17 Mai 2002)

Ça fait des années que j'ai pas lu un seul bouquin ! Le dernier que j'ai lu c'est Dune

Je me contente de lire le programme télé, le journal et divers trucs sur le net !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant aux polars, ça m'inspire pas plus que ça, désolé ! J'vais quand même essayer de pondre quelque chose mais passer après Manon ça va être dur !


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
' tanplan = QUATRE
manon qui ne dit pas toujours non =CINQ
baax = SIX
maousse = SEPT
bebert = HUIT
Lolita = NEUF
Yann Bleiz = DIX*


_C'est chouette de vernir nous rejoindre!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2002)

Après m'être tâté dans tous les sens et hésité de me compromettre avec Rico qui m'en a déjà fait voir de toutes les couleurs, je veux bien vous faire l'honneur de participer


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

*aricosec = UN
cruniac= DEUX
jean imarc= TROIS
' tanplan = QUATRE
manon qui ne dit pas toujours non =CINQ
baax = SIX
maousse = SEPT
bebert = HUIT
Lolita = NEUF
Yann Bleiz = DIX
thebiglebowsky = ONZE*


_ça va chauffer, j'le sens bien là..._


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Bien reçu Président.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (18 Mai 2002)

Ca y est, j'ai contribué à notre grande futur uvre, et pour feter ca, j'ai changé de signature!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue chez les Salopards mon Yann. Après un tel baptême du feu, noublie pas le petit kdo pour notre président, oublie les caramels, il n'a presque plus de dents...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Avec tout ça, j'ai raté ma troisième étoile de post inutiles, déjà cinq de plus...


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2002)

okey j'ai ajouté YANN et le DUDE au début du roman,la liste s'etoffe


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2002)

_il s'était élu president
c'était quand même un peu gonflé
il n'avait presque plus de dents
mais possédait un ratelier

il n'aimait pas les chocolats
et vomissait les caramels
il préférait un julienas
des tartines au beurre demi sel_

et oui a cette heure la poésie fout le camp
moi je vais me foutre dans les torchons

B.N


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

B.J. président   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous êtes prêt pour le grand jour?


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2002)

piquouzé par la MANON,je dirais donc !

NON !  NON et NON !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*piquouzé par la MANON,je dirais donc !

NON !  NON et NON !




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_à l'euthanasie de notre poête et président, je dis :
NON? NON ET NON!!!_


----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2002)

C'est quoi le délai maxi avant de passer son tour ? Parce que ça y est, je suis pris dans l'histoire et j'attend la suite avec impatience !


----------



## aricosec (19 Mai 2002)

qu'est que tu veus BEBERT,le belge y tient pas la route,c'est vantardise et compagnie,
MOI JE, MOI JE ,et puis c'est tout,il fut un temps ou ce vieillard de THEBIG,ecrivait plus vite que son ombre,maintenant  "mosieu" a des vapeurs,il faut le supplier,voit même pas que c'est son tour,va falloir lui accrocher un os au bigoudi,bref l'est mal barré le frérot.

de profundis


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

Tu as regardé dans le placard de ta cuisine?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2002)

Oh le roman n'avance pas !!!
c'est quoi ce binsss...
bon alors pas de : NON.NA !


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2002)

j'ai fait le ménage,tanpis,THEBIG passe son tour,je vois que vos stylos pétent le feu,nous ne pouvons plus attendre,j'va lui envoyer un message,pour bien lui dire qu'il est derriere YANN,ça doit être sa femme qui lui a réduit son forfait internet,il l'oubliait trop souvent,elle vient de m'en parler,il devient GAGA.


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2002)

TTTHHHHEEEBBIGGGGG §..............


----------



## Crüniac (20 Mai 2002)

Voilà c'est fait, l'histoire continue.
A Jean-iMarc.
Bonne journée !
Crüniac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

c'est y pas malheureux,a c'teure(oui moi j'aime comme ça et alors ? ..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est y pas malheureux dis je que les plumeux traine les pieds,le doyen est obligé de racoler les troupes,va falloir surveiller son tour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







poil au gratin au four


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*poil au gratin au four*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Roman, poil au flan


----------



## le chapelier fou (21 Mai 2002)

Bien Yann, enfin de la vrai poésie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Bien Yann, enfin de la vrai poésie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça y est,v'la FOLDINGUINOU qui critique,au lieu de participer,le roman serait il donc trop austére ? pour sa plume,ou ne serait il qu'un lacheur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




question posé au 15 congrés de ville evrard,sa ville natale


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Bien Yann, enfin de la vrai poésie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Poils aux zizis!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

Hé!! Rantan!! C'est à toi, dans le roman!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

OK, j'y vais, la suite dans moins d'une petite heure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Merci Yann)


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

Voilà voilà...!
Manon, si tu me lis... C'est à toi...


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2002)

Quelqu'un peut faire un résumé, parce que je commence à plus rien comprendre ?
Qui est vivant, qui est mort, qui est qui ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce qu'on doit faire suivre le roman chronologiquement, ou peut-on introduire des flashback ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

Sabotage!!!
Les flashback, je suis plus sur d'être encore pour...!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La suite risque d'être saignante.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

.... *Wahouuuuu*.... Sacrée Manon.... Alors là, je souhaite bien du courage à Baax!! Allez, mon p'tit vieux, déchire toi si tu veux pas passer pour une lopette après notre Manon incroyable et qui arrive toujours à nous épater, même quand on croit avoir tout vu!!

Au fait, Manon, c'est quand que tu te ramènes à une AES, qu'on fasse ta connaissance??


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*.... Wahouuuuu.... Sacrée Manon.... Alors là, je souhaite bien du courage à Baax!! Allez, mon p'tit vieux, déchire toi si tu veux pas passer pour une lopette après notre Manon incroyable et qui arrive toujours à nous épater, même quand on croit avoir tout vu!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi qui est lu les  trois ou quatres interventions précedentes d'un seul trait,je viens de m'en jeter un serieux derriere la cravate,PUTAIN ! y a de la niac d'enfer,si ça continue va falloir trouver un editeur,peut etre un réalisateur,ça ferait un polar extra,vu comment ça commence,ont va y mettre un peu plus de cadavres,du sexe a gogo,nous irons au festival du polar,seronr élus,nommés a cannes,les amerlocks achéteront les droits nou................

l'ambulance vient de l'emmener ,nous vous tiendront au courant,mais son cas inquiete la facultée sur les siennes


----------



## Crüniac (22 Mai 2002)

Avec de la chance on aura terminé avant la fin du festival de Cannes et on aura encore quelques jours pour trouver un réalisateur. Y'a personne qui habite près de Cannes ?
_Ah c'est beau le rêve !_





[22 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## baax (22 Mai 2002)

Manon ! Ordure !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment écrire après toi ?
En vérité je vous le dis, je n'ai pas la meilleure place ! Ah ça, non, non et non !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





next plize !


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Quelqu'un peut faire un résumé, parce que je commence à plus rien comprendre ?
Qui est vivant, qui est mort, qui est qui ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce qu'on doit faire suivre le roman chronologiquement, ou peut-on introduire des flashback ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

resumé

des gars veulent voler des diams,ils se cherchent dans marseille avant de huldopé le bateau qui transporte les bijoux vers l'afrique,ils font des rencontres,baisent a tour de bras(ou autres) se massacrent un p'tit peu,refont l'amour,et attendent toujours la salope de nini,qui doit les affranchir sur la date du transfert
a partir de la BEBERT tu te demerde,fait parler ton improvisation,mais reste en ville,invente des personnages nouveaux et amuse toi et nous


----------



## maousse (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*

next plize !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Là, il faut que j'y aille, je relance ce soir !!


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Manon ! Ordure !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment écrire après toi ?
En vérité je vous le dis, je n'ai pas la meilleure place ! Ah ça, non, non et non !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





next plize !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Z'avez comme elle a subtilement (je dirais même plus machiaveliquement) mis Orsoni sur la touche! Passage génial !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle nous fait de l'ombre, ça c'est sûr !
Il faut trouver le moyen de la faire zigouiller par un de ces malfrats. Je vais l'attirer dans la rue de Maccabés, ça va pas trainer !

signé : Bebert les bas bleus.


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2002)

Z'avez lu comment


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

oui c'est bien BEBERT,en plus je répond pour eviter de laisser couler notre boite aux lettes du roman


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2002)

Et hop ! Ça remonte !


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

ya lolita qu'est bloqué sur le perrif ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*
Quelqu'un peut faire un résumé, parce que je commence à plus rien comprendre ?
Qui est vivant, qui est mort, qui est qui ?  
Est-ce qu'on doit faire suivre le roman chronologiquement, ou peut-on introduire des flashback ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

resumé

des gars veulent voler des diams,ils se cherchent dans marseille avant de huldopé le bateau qui transporte les bijoux vers l'afrique,ils font des rencontres,baisent a tour de bras(ou autres) se massacrent un p'tit peu,refont l'amour,et attendent toujours la salope de nini,qui doit les affranchir sur la date du transfert
a partir de la BEBERT tu te demerde,fait parler ton improvisation,mais reste en ville,invente des personnages nouveaux et amuse toi et nous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

¡Aclamación!  ¡Magnífico!  

Nada va más !!  Su bebé se cae al agua Rico !!

Se demerder c'est une chose, nous faire rire aussi, mais faudrait voir à ne pas faire partir  esto novela espléndida
en c****** , Sr. Presidente Rico!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  usted no sigue a Señor

Génial ! En résumé final me voilà en pleine résurrection...  Gracias mucho Bebert! 

Je m'en vais vous conter la suite en Español !!! (pour rire)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En mañanaaaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ya lolita qu'est bloqué sur le perrif ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sì Señor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ici il fait un temps splendide, alors je ne vais pas rester scotcher à mon clavier... 
Je m'en vais au bord de la plage dans le sable chaud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous préparer une brève suite... abracatabrante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patience est une vertu que peu de monde connait!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Y'a un bug ? La mise en page merde quand j'écris dans ma langue d'origine.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
E.T. ??? C'est bien toi ???
Tu reviens chercher ton téléphone ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

*Hugh!*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*E.T. ??? C'est bien toi ???
Tu reviens chercher ton téléphone ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







.... Tu devrais pas disparaitre comme ça, certain jours, mon bigounet!! Tu nous manque beaucoup ces jours là!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Tu vas enfin nous le pondre, ton chapitre du roman??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
.... Tu devrais pas disparaitre comme ça, certain jours, mon bigounet!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Merci Yann ! 




Mais certains jours, je suis en traitement, et poster avec une camisole de force, c'est vraiment pas évident - parfois y'a bien un truc qui en dépasse mais alors je tape vingt touches en même temps...


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
Merci Yann ! 




Mais certains jours, je suis en traitement, et poster avec une camisole de force, c'est vraiment pas évident - parfois y'a bien un truc qui en dépasse mais alors je tape vingt touches en même temps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as pas trop chaud avec tous ces opposums dans tes poches...?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
T'as pas trop chaud avec tous ces opposums dans tes poches...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Un bon slip ventilé et ça roule !!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*------------------------
Merci Yann !




Mais certains jours, je suis en traitement, et poster avec une camisole de force, c'est vraiment pas évident - parfois y'a bien un truc qui en dépasse mais alors je tape vingt touches en même temps...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wouaaa!! Moi j'connais un bien meilleur traitement!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =&gt; Les AES!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Garantie avec 99,99% de réussite!! (Y a qu'avec Macinside qu'on a pas réussi à sauver le patient!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------------
Un bon slip ventilé et ça roule !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Tudieu!!!_




Y-a une concurrence sévère...


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

RECAPSULONS le cheptel
un nouvau et brave conquistador nous fait l'honneur de participer au roman,il sera le douzieme,même en trepidant des quatres fers il attendras son tour

VIVA SALVATORE  EL COMPAGNEROS

va falloir apprendre a travailler de la langue mes bichounets

aricosec......= UN
cruniac........= DEUX
jean imarc...= TROIS
tanplan....... = QUATRE
manon....... =CINQ
baax........... = SIX
maousse ......= SEPT
bebert.......... = HUIT
lolita.............= NEUF
yann bleiz .......= DIX
thebiglebowsky.=ONZE
SALVATORE......=DOUZE

THEBIG les a vu,nous ne sommes plus seuls !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*THEBIG les a vu,nous ne sommes plus seuls !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Des sujets sans sujet et des images sans image   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De mieux en mieux Yann !


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Des sujets sans sujet et des images sans image    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De mieux en mieux Yann !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Il a perdu ses dents!
Hihihi!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Des images sans image*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

?? Pardon?? Elle y est l'image!! Parfaifement Monfieu!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Ben pourquoi je la vois pas ?
C'est juste un petit X dans un rond rouge ? C'est çà l'image ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

Bigre... Moi je la vois bien... Si un connaisseur peu nous renseigner sur le soucis??
T'as essayer, Franck, de copier l'URL et d'essayer de l'ouvrir dans une nouvelle page, voir si ca marche??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Ben non, toujours pas, ni sur IE, ni sur Netscape, ni sur mon second mac ni sur le PC du labo d'à côté.
De toute façon, comme j'ai fini de n'avoir rien à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  je rentre chez moi.
A tout à l'heure !!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Bigre... Moi je la vois bien... Si un connaisseur peu nous renseigner sur le soucis??
T'as essayer, Franck, de copier l'URL et d'essayer de l'ouvrir dans une nouvelle page, voir si ca marche??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
On a que ça à faire c'est vrai...


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2002)

test





confirmation,moi non plus !

encore un farce bretonne ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[24 mai 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

_Il se noya, empétré dans ses filet et fut bouffé par un thon blanc._


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*test





confirmation,moi non plus !

encore un farce bretonne ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[24 mai 2002 : message édité par aricosec]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

??? Ben j'la vois moi, l'image....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bigre... Ca doit être le forum MacG qui fait du racisme anti-breton...


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

Alors je dis bravo!!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

_Hé... Lolita... Pssss... C'est à toi mon trésor..._


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Hé... Lolita... Pssss... C'est à toi mon trésor...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






??

Enfin, tant qu'elle s'appelle pas Chimera (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...


----------



## vicento (25 Mai 2002)

Allez et dépêche toi un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*






??

Enfin, tant qu'elle s'appelle pas Chimera (    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


A toi mi tesoro en furia !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'y a pas que le bar dans la vie !!

Bonne nuit et amusez vous bien à vos clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25 mai 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*A toi mi tesoro en furia !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'y a pas que le bar dans la vie !!

Bonne nuit et amusez vous bien à vos clavier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Ah oui, c'était à toi pour le roman... Bon, ben je dois prendre la suite... Après toi, ça va être chaud de relever le défi...


Vous me laissez la nuit, quand même??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2002)

Ik zal ook een beetje vlaams praten !
Ik dacht dat dit forum was een franstalige forum ????
---------------------
Si chacun commence à bidouiller ses posts avec sa langue d'origine, on n'a pas fini !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, d'accord, l'espagnol c'est mieux que le flamand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez, Lolita, envoie-nous encore un peu de soleil....


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2002)

((é"!çàé"'(&!çà'('(&""(&è!çà§"§èà§)§§&"ç)§"è!ç&é§"'è!è!çé('"&!ç'"è('§é(!"'§éèç((§è'"(!ç'§!"&!ç!è"'(è!ç!ç"§è!"'§!ç"'ç!(§"'(§è!')!ç)"è(§"&è!ç(§'ç!&(!çé"'(è!ç)'(è!'ç"(è"!(ç!ç"(!)é"§!'"!ç(§è!ç"'§çè!ç&(§'!ç)"(§è!ç)"(§è!ç)"'(§!ç"ç)!('"(!ç"'ç!§§à)(à§""çà"ç!'ç!"&è!ç§'!(çé"ç!'§!ç)&!ç)


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2002)

Y'a un bug ? La mise en page merde quand j'écris dans ma langue d'origine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Ouf ! que de monde dans le bar depuis hier aprèm !
Bon, comme je suis têtu, j'insiste : même chez moi, là, je ne vois toujours pas ton machin Yann. Et ça m'énerve, j'ai l'impression de manquer quelque chose. Les bretons m'ont toujours amusé, j'en collectionne volontiers les images. Alors c'est quoi, un menhir enduit de beurre salé ? Kersauson avec une coiffe bigouden ? Bécassine défoncée au chouchen ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Kersauson avec une coiffe bigouden ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce serait plutôt une Bigouden coiffée d'un bob de Kersauson!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Bécassine défoncée au chouchen ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hé, ho!! Tu parle correct de ma cousine s'te'plait!!


----------



## bebert (25 Mai 2002)

Qu'est-ce que vous lui trouvez à ce Gill Bates. Je crois que c'est son nom qui me reviens pas, je pense sérieusement à le zigouiller à mon prochain passage.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sauf si vous émettez une objection

L'écriture de se roman me rappelle le film "Le magnifique" avec Belmondo.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Qu'est-ce que vous lui trouvez à ce Gill Bates. Je crois que c'est son nom qui me reviens pas, je pense sérieusement à le zigouiller à mon prochain passage.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sauf si vous émettez une objection*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'crois que c'est ce que je vais faire... Nan, j'rigole, il a la carrure du héro de cette histoire... Je vais introduire un méchant qui s'appelle Jteves Sobs!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Par contre, j'espère que vous pouvez attendre jusqu'a demain après midi, j'aurais pas le temps avant...


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

*en plus ça me laisse le temps de compiler les posts l'un derriere l'autre pour la synthese pure texte que je tiendrai a votre dispositin par (text joint a votre mail)
dés que j'aurai une page*

je suis vraiment un pére pour vous,ditent "merci papounet"


----------



## Crüniac (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*je suis vraiment un pére pour vous,ditent "merci papounet"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Merci Papounet*

















[25 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## bebert (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*en plus ça me laisse le temps de compiler les posts l'un derriere l'autre pour la synthese pure texte que je tiendrai a votre dispositin par (text joint a votre mail)
dés que j'aurai une page*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est ce que je fais également, mais c'est seulement pour essayer de comprendre quelque chose à cette histoire abracadabrantesque !


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

C'est ce que je fais également, mais c'est seulement pour essayer de comprendre quelque chose à cette histoire abracadabrantesque !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





là je craint que tu te risque ,le précedent roman(esquagassé par l'explosion du serveur macn qui est toujours une merde aux heures de pointe)a envoyé deux intervenant chez les dingues,un s'est suicidé car il ne pouvait pas suivre,je n'ai du moi même mon salut,qu'a une transfusion binaire plus facile a comprendre,heureusement j'avais sauvé quelques pages pour la gloire

donc bon courage pour comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tient c'st marrant c/o moi non plus elle passe pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




normal c'est alien13, il n'est pas sorti au cinoche !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben ça c'est drôle!! V'la t'y pas que moi non plus je la vois plus!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc, c'est une image qui ne peut être vu sans doute qu'avec iCab!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bigre...


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Ben ça c'est drôle!! V'la t'y pas que moi non plus je la vois plus!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc, c'est une image qui ne peut être vu sans doute qu'avec iCab!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bigre...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et Chimera ???


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Ben ça c'est drôle!! V'la t'y pas que moi non plus je la vois plus!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc, c'est une image qui ne peut être vu sans doute qu'avec iCab!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bigre...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


non : non ! non! je suis pas manon,mais moi qui avait copié cette image,j'affirme qu'une fois elle est apparu,et depuis disparu,je crois plutot que quelqu'un joue avec les boutons.

ALEM !!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*non : non ! non! je suis pas manon,mais moi qui avait copié cette image,j'affirme qu'une fois elle est apparu,et depuis disparu,je crois plutot que quelqu'un joue avec les boutons.

ALEM !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non, moi avec iCab je la vois très bien... Je suis passé aujourd'hui sous Omni, et là je la vois plus...

C'est à TheBig pour le roman... TheBig, à toi!!


----------



## Crüniac (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*C'est à TheBig pour le roman... TheBig, à toi!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En espèrant que sa femme n'est pas là


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*Et Chimera ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

GRRRRRR


----------



## bebert (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
là je craint que tu te risque ,le précedent roman(esquagassé par l'explosion du serveur macn qui est toujours une merde aux heures de pointe)a envoyé deux intervenant chez les dingues,un s'est suicidé car il ne pouvait pas suivre,je n'ai du moi même mon salut,qu'a une transfusion binaire plus facile a comprendre,heureusement j'avais sauvé quelques pages pour la gloire
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'ai pas l'expérience du premier épisode, pas non plus celle de l'écriture. De plus, bien que je comprenne vite, il faut m'expliquer longtemps !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viens de relire à l'instant l'intégralité du roman et je viens seulement de comprendre que René la Canne s'est fait descendre dès le 6è post et celui que j'ai cru être le héros du roman n'est autre qu'un clone s'appelant Gill Bates. Putain vous êtes trop fort les mecs/nanas ! Honte sur moi !


----------



## maousse (27 Mai 2002)

C'est pas grave, le fait que le diamant réapparaisse dans la poche de gill alors qu'il était dans la poche de rené donne un petit air surréaliste à l'histoire qui ne fait que mettre en doute les certitudes du lecteur face à une telle situation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça ne fait que renforcer son attention pour l'histoire (ou le fait abandonner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Je viens de relire à l'instant l'intégralité du roman et je viens seulement de comprendre que René la Canne s'est fait descendre dès le 6è post et celui que j'ai cru être le héros du roman n'est autre qu'un clone s'appelant Gill Bates. Putain vous êtes trop fort les mecs/nanas ! Honte sur moi !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 J'me disais aussi, ça m'aurait étonné qu'il y en ai pas qui aient raté des épisodes hihihi


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2002)

_RESUME EXPRESS_

des gars veulent holduper des diamants qui sont entreposés sur les docks de marseille,vont ils réussir ou pas ?
------
pas besoin de relire BEBERT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec ça t'en sais autant que les autres,t'a pu qu'a broder,situer les personnages de cette oeuvre HO ! combien géniale,releve d'une ambition démesurée a laquelle il n'est pas conseillé de s'atteler ,
because risque d'explosion encéphalique bivalvé a tendance giratoire !

signé : le cinglé de garde


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Mai 2002)

Je ne serais pas en ligne mardi 28 et mercredi 29, si mon tour arrive...  : je passe !


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*des gars veulent holduper des diamants qui sont entreposés sur les docks de marseille,vont ils réussir ou pas ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, ça j'avais compris !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est juste les multiples rebondissements qui me font soucis


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Bon, ça j'avais compris !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est juste les multiples rebondissements qui me font soucis&#8230;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pour ça que mon resumé est succint,je suis sur qu'un des ecrivains a fait mourir quelqun qui renait le coup d'aprés,c'est pas grave,c'est comme dans les dessins animés,il ne sont pas morts vraiment,attend que ça soit mon tour,ça va etre un vrai carnage,j'aurai la peau d'oorsini,nini la pute et dédé la mitraille.

ça fait du bien de se defouler sur le clavier
.. slurp !!


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*Je ne serais pas en ligne mardi 28 et mercredi 29, si mon tour arrive...  : je passe !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Prends ton temps car d'ici là, je ne pense pas que ce soit ton tour


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

c'est pour ça que mon resumé est succint,je suis sur qu'un des ecrivains a fait mourir quelqun qui renait le coup d'aprés,c'est pas grave,c'est comme dans les dessins animés,il ne sont pas morts vraiment,attend que ça soit mon tour,ça va etre un vrai carnage,j'aurai la peau d'oorsini,nini la pute et dédé la mitraille.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Orsoni, pas Oorsini !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je me suis éclaté quand je l'ai éclaté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On va faire mieux que "La cité de la peur" de "les nuls" !


----------



## nato kino (28 Mai 2002)

C'est en train de virer gozila...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (28 Mai 2002)

Bon, il est où mon Bigounet??

THEBIG!! T'accouche??!!


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2002)

YANN t'a beau lui donner des petits noms mignonnets,depuis qu'il a gagné au foot,il nous bat froid,je lui est envoyé un message privé,sans resultat,je crois qu'il n'a pas le temps et qu'il s'est engagé 12 salopard un peu vite,je crois qu'on va encore sauter son tour,je vais passer la parole a SALVATORE


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*YANN t'a beau lui donner des petits noms mignonnets,depuis qu'il a gagné au foot,il nous bat froid,je lui est envoyé un message privé,sans resultat,je crois qu'il n'a pas le temps et qu'il s'est engagé 12 salopard un peu vite,je crois qu'on va encore sauter son tour,je vais passer la parole a SALVATORE



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors là je dis non! Je vois "le big" discuter dans les forums présentement. Attendons un peu je vous prie !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2002)

Mes excuses les plus plates !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le problème est que je manque d'inspiration...
Et puis, votre prose est tellement bien ficelée (je suis sérieux là), que je ne voudrais pas poster n'importe quoi - et comme j'ai pris du retard, je suis obligé de tout relire depuis le début !
Ce que je ferai cette semaine ...
Alors, merci de me permettre de passer mon tour encore une fois !
thebig qui présente toutes ses confuses !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2002)

Encore une question :
Pourrais-je inclure dans le roman une apparition de Berg l'Inuit qui perpétrerait un crime sanglant (à chaque fois que j'écris sanglant, je pense aux eunuques !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) avec un pic à glace sur la personne d'un prêtre défroqué (je devrais dire déphoqué) ayant tenté de séduire Manon alors qu'elle lui avait dit non ???


----------



## bebert (28 Mai 2002)

Pas besoin d'inspiration ! Tu prends un film ou un livre que tu as aimé, tu retires une scène et tu la transpose au roman, et voili !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par exemple je prépare quelque chose pour EDC. Personne n'a encore trouvé un sens à ces initiales mystérieuses, niark niark niark ! Ça va être Djèm'sbondesque !


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2002)

t'est tout excusé BIGOUNET DE YANN ?mais tu faisait pas tans ta mijorée dans le premier roman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu fait intervenir qui tu veus, et surtout des flingues et du sexe,ça se vend bien,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la parole est donc bien a SALVATORE pour ce coup ci


----------



## bebert (29 Mai 2002)

Permettez-moi de vous dire que je suis déçu !

Alors le bigounet, je le prend, je l'attache sur une piste de bowling, jambes écartés, je prend une boule, et je vise les parties !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










NON MAIS DES FOIS !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*mais tu faisait pas tans ta mijorée dans le premier roman*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Je sais, mais j'ai été traumatisé qu'on rigole de mes poils sur les mollets quand je fais la majorette ... faut comprendre quand même !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*
Alors le bigounet, je le prend, je l'attache sur une piste de bowling, jambes écartés, je prend une boule, et je vise les parties ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
M'en fous ! c'est pas mon problème si t'as du fric à perdre pour t'acheter une nouvelle boule .... Arrrfffffff


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2002)

MC* Aricosec a dit :

aricosec......= UN
cruniac........= DEUX
jean imarc...= TROIS
tanplan....... = QUATRE
manon....... =CINQ
baax........... = SIX
maousse ......= SEPT
bebert.......... = HUIT
lolita.............= NEUF
yann bleiz .......= DIX
thebiglebowsky.=ONZE
SALVATORE......=DOUZE

C'est à lui de décider si Barbarella est la treizième saloparde !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* MC = Maitre de Cérémonie

Et pour faire le point sur l'écriture du roman, TBL a passé son tour, c'est donc à Salvatore de poursuivre


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
*MC* Aricosec a dit :

aricosec.............= UN
cruniac..............= DEUX
jean imarc.........= TROIS
tanplan.............= QUATRE
manon..............= CINQ
baax.................= SIX
maousse...........= SEPT
bebert...............= HUIT
lolita.................= NEUF
yann bleiz .........= DIX
thebiglebowsky...= ONZE
Salvatore...........= DOUZE
Barbarella..........= TREIZE

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ma part, je préfère "salopette" à saloparde...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Bienvenue Barbarella dans notre grande famille._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Moi chuis pour Bararella.
 mais il faudrait qu'on sache où lon en est car sinon le roman risque de s'appeler :
« Eaux boudin près du Panier. »
Donc notre aricosec grand guide en Polar aux Ides de Mai ( puisquon est 13),
 Doit nous donner un nouveau départ avec un résumé ou quelque chose du genre.
Quant aux années bissextiles :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

eaux de... 
 corrigez
 ou non!


----------



## Crüniac (30 Mai 2002)

[message à baax]

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> [message dans le ROMAN] Arcico étant déja en train de bronzer devant sa caravane, la bouteille de jaune comme compagnie, c'est donc le tour de Cruniac ! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste une précision mon clavier est en train de chauffer mais il me semble que c'est bien salvatore qu'on attend.
Crüniac


----------



## baax (30 Mai 2002)

[Message à CRUNIAC]

Absolument ! Ma faute ! J'avais pas bien regardé la dernière liste des salopiots !

Donc Salvatore ! Au boulot !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Mai 2002)

Escusez moi de vous déranger, mais il serait bien que toutes les personnes qui ont écrit des messages autres que les chapitres du roman les éditent afin de les vider, en attendant qu'Arico, lorsqu'il sera rentré de vacances, réussise à revenir dans les bonnes grâces du mod pour lui demander de les effacer proprement et simplement....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2002)

Et voilà, mon Yann ! J'ai édité le mien...


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2002)

Alors Barbarella... C'est oui ou c'est oui...?
Devenir membre des Salopettes et Salopards n'engage pas une participation exclusive au roman et une adhésion aveugle aux fantasmes de son président et de son contre-maitre... Tu peux même passer ton tour, on peut pas faire plus souple...


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2002)

_Et puis le 13, ça porte bonheur!_


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

Il est parti (arocisec) en vacances sans nommer de suppléant ! C'est pas un bon chef ça !
On m'a toujours dit qu'il faut au moins 50% des effectifs pour qu'un service tourne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Récapitulons :
1/ Je confirme que c'est à Salvatore de continuer ou de passer.
2/ Il faut que Barbarella confirme si elle veut ou pas participer au roman et donc ce sera son tour si Salvatore passe son tour.
3/ Si elle dit non, c'est au tour d'Aricosec.
4/ Comme Aricosec n'est pas rentré de vacances, c'est à Cruniac.
5/ Je reprend l'intérim en attendant le retour d'Aricosec mais il faut un vote à l'unanimité.
6/ dès que je serai élu je déclarerais l'état d'urgence et ferais intervenir les mods pour nettoyer le roman.
7/ Est-ce clair ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce, je vais de ce pas nettoyer le roman de mes annotations dérangeantes.

A+


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

J'ai appris une chose aujourd'hui : comment corriger des messages déjà envoyés : grâce à la fonction "Éditer".
Merci à Yann-Bleiz !


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

J'avais oublié un truc important :

8/ Il faut attendre 2 jours (48 heures) date du dernier message posté dans le roman pour passer son tour.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*
5/ Je reprend l'intérim en attendant le retour d'Aricosec mais il faut un vote à l'unanimité.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Je vote pour bebert en attendant le retour de Rico...


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Et puis le 13, ça porte bonheur!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon nombre fétiche, là c'est l'argument de poids, OK pour la treizième salopette.

Allez tous aubar c'est ma tournée, et je vais aller éditer mes messages.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

Que bebert ne prenne pas l'interim, lui qui est impec comme 1er ministre, alors là :
 NON ! et NON !!!


----------



## maousse (31 Mai 2002)

Vas-y bebert !!

C'est émouvant quand meme de voir un petit prendre son envol (qui suis-je pour dire cela ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), lui qui était si timide et réservé pour oser se lancer dans cette aventure...

*Le gang des Salopettes et Salopards est vraiment formidable !!*











[30 mai 2002 : message édité par maousse]


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2002)

ça y est mes messages sont supprimés, alors on en était où ????


----------



## Crüniac (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*5/ Je reprend l'intérim en attendant le retour d'Aricosec mais il faut un vote à l'unanimité.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allez je vote pour bebert, président intérimaire.


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*ça y est mes messages sont supprimés, alors on en était où ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je compte les bulletins, patience !


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*C'est émouvant quand meme de voir un petit prendre son envol (qui suis-je pour dire cela ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), lui qui était si timide et réservé pour oser se lancer dans cette aventure...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec mes 10 ans d'ancienneté sur le net, je ne sais pas comment prendre cela.


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2002)

Faut-il que je supprime aussi l'épisode avec Suzy, j'aime bien les romans dans lesquels une ou deux histoires s'enchevêtrent, mais ça risque de compliquer les choses.
Et si je le supprime on ne saura jamais qui sont l'homme mystérieux, la froide Suzy, le tueur au couteau, le patron assassiné lâchement. Même pas moi


----------



## baax (31 Mai 2002)

Ca va être un score digne du politbüro !
Je vote donc pour toi Camarade Beberovitch !


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Ca va être un score digne du politbüro !
Je vote donc pour toi Camarade Beberovitch !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, moi c'est Beberski (en hommage à mon cousin d'origine polonaise et parce que j'habite près des montagnes).


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Il est parti (arocisec) en vacances sans nommer de suppléant ! C'est pas un bon chef ça !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu m'étonne!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*5/ Je reprend l'intérim en attendant le retour d'Aricosec mais il faut un vote à l'unanimité.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il en faut bien un... Bon courage!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*6/ dès que je serai élu je déclarerais l'état d'urgence et ferais intervenir les mods pour nettoyer le roman.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oula!! Apprenti dictateur??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*7/ Est-ce clair ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui chef, bien chef, à vos ordres chef!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*6/ dès que je serai élu je déclarerais l'état d'urgence et ferais intervenir les mods pour nettoyer le roman.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
Bébert, il va le faire...
Bébert, il va le faire...
Tous derrière Bébert....


----------



## nato kino (31 Mai 2002)

_Ben ça devait arriver un jour ou l'autre...
Le président a pas encore passé sa caravane au péage que déjà on lorgne sur son califa..._








Pour Ali-beber grand vizir... A voté!


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

Tout ski faut pas faire pour écrire un putain de roman débile !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vive la démokraski !


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Ben ça devait arriver un jour ou l'autre...
Le président a pas encore passé sa caravane au péage que déjà on lorgne sur son califa...










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne m'inquiète pas pour lui, je serais à peine nommé iCEO de EDC (EDelweiss Computer) qu'il sera déjà de retour !


----------



## aricosec (31 Mai 2002)

je viens d'etre refoulé au péage,je recommence samedi,et bien sur que toutes les bonnes ames sont les bienvenues BARBARELLA.

d'autant plus que la présidence est juste accepté par les VALEUREUX,a cause de mon age,et non pas de mon age avancé,ça ferait un peu Camenbert,ta plume étant de bonne facture,tu ne feras qu'agrémenter cette oeuvre déjanté par tous.
un nombre de cadavres consequent est déja a déplorer,laissez m'en un peu pour mon retour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















*la plage et moi*


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

Président Aricosec : t'es là ou t'es pas là ? À moins que tu ne sois pas pas là

Bon il faut agir vite pour que le roman reparte rapidement.

7 votes "pour" sur 11 inscrits : j'ai donc au moins la majorité pour devenir iPrésident.

Allons-y pour les réformes :
1/ Sachant que :
  a/ le dernier posteur étant Yann-Bleiz;
  b/ TBL a passé son tour;
  c/ Salvatore est hors délai;
  d/ Barbarella est la 13è saloparde;

&gt;&gt;  C'est au tour de Barbarella.

2/ Sachant que :
  a/ il faut nettoyer le roman à partir du post n°25 (1er de la 2è page)
  b/ Barbarella a posté deux fois

&gt;&gt;  Je demande à Barbarella de sauvegarder son travail et de nettoyer la place.

3/ Ensuite je demanderais au modérateurs de vider toute la deuxième page pour recommencer à partir du n°25 (Mais est-ce que c'est techniquement possible ?).

4/ Une fois le nettoyage fait, Barbarella pourra poster la suite du roman en un seul envoi, dans un délai de 48 heures.

5/ Et voilà ! Ça repart !


Signé : iPrésident Bebert dit "les bas bleus".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

*à toi Barbarella*


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2002)

[31 mai 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;l'inconnue...&gt;:
*



à toi Barbarella*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oups!  j'me suis foutu d'dans... là j'suis pas dans bon thread !


----------



## aricosec (31 Mai 2002)

enfin un volontaire pour tenir le manche a balai de ce zing FOU ! mon cher et courageux BEBERT ,les salopards n'en attendait pas moins de toi,effectivement absent au mois de juin,ton audace,ton altruisme,ta vaillance(ça va comme ça ?..NON ?..bon encore un petit) TA BRAVOURE ! feront j'en suis sur,que dés mon retour nous pourrons proposer ce chef d'oeuvre a l'edition,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faudra bien sur mener tes troupes au succés,et les motiver,je crois que tu pourras ensuite garder tes galons de capitaine,mon tempérament viellissant me reservant le poste d'ailier.

ALLEZ les salopards ...


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*3/ Ensuite je demanderais au modérateurs de vider toute la deuxième page pour recommencer à partir du n°25 (Mais est-ce que c'est techniquement possible ?).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>je sais pas <LI>je vais pas chercher! <LI>je vais pas lire tout votre sujet pour nettoyer des trucs alors que je sais même pas ce qu'il y a à nettoyer, appelez Victor Nettoyeur à la rigueur <LI>je suis pas technicien de surface <LI>j'ai déja les poubelles à descendre <LI>je suis exempté, c'est l'anniversaire de mon père depuis deux jours <LI>j'ai pas fait de service national militaire, c'est pas pour vous faire des gâteries dans les toilettes ensuite <LI> elles sont où les toilettes d'abord? <LI>vous payez combien de l'heure? <LI> je suis entre le morceau _Europop_ et _Generation Sex_, je choisis lequel? <LI> à quelle est le premier métro chez vous? <LI> Chenonceau c'est encore loin? <LI> j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites, vous vous appelez comment déja? <LI>_the old man is back again_ <LI>_there's no problems for one gril to love two mens_ <LI>quand on est seul et désarmé, on fait une demande pour être CRS <LI>Arico n'était pas en vacances? <LI>comment vous faites pour vous y retrouver dans votre bordel? <LI>débrouillez vous avec votre sujet, avant yavait pas de modérateur après tout <LI>j'ai faim, montez moi dl'a bière et des sandwiches <LI>tiens c'est les seins de glace ce serait pas une photo de sieff ça? <LI>Neige en Novembre, nöel fin décembre <LI>Le Gognol n'a pas encore visité "user's de la nuit" pendant laquelle le loup-garou de la gare du Raincy se réveille <LI>je raconte vraiment presque n'importe quoi <LI>rideau [/list]


----------



## benjamin (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Arico n'était pas en vacances? <LI>tiens c'est les seins de glace ce serait pas une photo de sieff ça? [/list]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour la première, c'est le sydrôme Loutre & Gail' option SMG.
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Bon, je pars en vacances, faut que je prenne du recul.
<LI>Désolé, je remonte juste quelques secondes, vérifier si le gaz est éteint
<LI>Euh, c'est encore moi, je fais un transfert d'appel
<LI>Je savais bien que j'avais oublié quelque chose, les clefs de la voiture
<LI>Attends, surtout, tu penseras bien à donner à manger au chat
<LI>Le plan n'était pas dans la voiture, tu ne sais pas où il est ?
<LI>Au fait, si tu cherches le teléphone de la femme de ménage, il est sous le téléphone
<LI>Déjà 15h, je vais tomber en plein dans les embouteillages
<LI>...
<LI>_Euh, je suis sur le périph', ça n'avance pas, et la nuit commence à tomber_<LI>C'était une mauvais idée de partir aujourd'hui, t'as vu la pluie
<LI>...
<LI>Dis, tu ne voulais pas vraiment que je partes, hein ?
<LI>Je t'ai manqué, hein oui ?
<LI>Tu m'aimes, dis oui ?
[/list]

Pour la seconde, je pensais à tout autre chose     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_Lili, si tu nous regardes_





[31 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

Mes chers salopards,
J'ai comme l'impression que les mods veillent sur nous. Ça s'annonce bien pour la suite. Tenez bon !

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## aricosec (31 Mai 2002)

ça y est les moderateurs et associés ont pondus leurs oeufs,BEBERT ne les attire pas ici,aprés ils s'incrustent.........
(là plein de smileys faux cul rieurs)et oui je ne part qu'au mois de juin,et quand a toi zaza ne crois pas qu'on puisse me virer comme SMG,tes apppréciations me laisse froid.(autre smiley faux cul complice)

poil au bras  ( je sais ça t'enerve !  )

au 4 top il sera exactement   22 heures au jus























l'arico au soleil


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2002)

[31 mai 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## baax (31 Mai 2002)

Voila ce qui arrive quand la bureaucratie prends le pouvoir ! 

Election du premier secrétaire Beberov, Réunion du Büro, délibéberations, puis demande en 4 exemplaires plus carbone d'effcement de tous les posts de la page f=25&t=000967&p=2 dont 4 ! 

Si le bon 27b-6 n'a pas été contresigné par le responsable de la Répression des Délits Sémantiques Affichés (RDSA), Igor Zarathoupov, l'effacement des posts ne pourra avoir lieu. Dans le cas où ce formulaire ne figurerait pas dans le dossier 85/89-96M accompagné de la contre-signature de Zarathoupov, la possibilité de faire appel de la Décision de Refus De Trappage de Post (DRTP) se doit d'être présenté devant la Haute-Cour Juridictionnelle des Modérateurs Pointilleux (HCJMP). Son président, Lavrenti Alèmbrov, peut, si le quorum est atteint lors de la réunion de la sus-dites Haute-Cour, appeler à un Vote en Réhabilitation de Sujet de Post Illisible (VRSPI) afin de créer une Commission Inter-Modérateurs en Vote en Réhabilitation de Sujet de Post Illisibles (CIMVRSPI) qui se réunira une fois par mois et décidera au termes de 4 réunions si la demande du Büro présidé par Béberov est recevable.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A noter que durant les délibération de la CIMVRSPI, vos sujets verront se multiplier les intervention de ses membre en vue de se disculper si, à l'avenir, les décisions de cette commission, avalisées par uun vote de la HCJMP, devaient refuser toutes interventions des modérateurs ! Ainsi fleuriront sur vos sujets, des interventions formatées du style "débrouillez vous avec votre sujet, avant yavait pas de modérateur après tout " - " je vais pas lire tout votre sujet pour nettoyer des trucs alors que je sais même pas ce qu'il y a à nettoyer, appelez Victor Nettoyeur à la rigueur" - "comment vous faites pour vous y retrouver dans votre bordel?" - "Dis, tu ne voulais pas vraiment que je partes, hein ? Je t'ai manqué, hein oui ? Tu m'aimes, dis oui ?". Au termes de 4 mois de discussions en appel, les modérateurs fermeront le sujet en décretant qu'il pollue les forums et quue pmmmpmmmmfffpmfppmfp et même mppfmmpfpmfmpmmp !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Cette décision est naturellement irrévocable !

Or donc, pour conclure, et si le roman doit continuer, vive l'anarchie !  





[31 mai 2002 : message édité par baax]


----------



## baax (31 Mai 2002)

Erreur 85=89-9654pOI-9 !
Delete

[31 mai 2002 : message édité par baax]


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Or donc, pour conclure, et si le roman doit continuer, vive l'anarchie !  



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*exactement !!*


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2002)

[31 mai 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

c'est ce que j'ai toujours pensé, merci mon cher ami Baax de l'avoir formulé me disculpant de toute suspicion de discrimination (pfou!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) à l'égard du roman auquel j'ai participé jadis mais (désolé les gars) là je ne puis n'étant pas très polard (mais plutot pola?).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait, j'ai pas très bien compris votre histoire de _nettoyage_ faudrait être plus clair (j'ai le cerf-volant ce matin!)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, petit message à the big et arico, j'attends toujours comme un certain nombre de salopards de la première heure le résumé du roman 1 voila c'est tout!

là je vais prendre mon petit déj' (thé, pain, beurre et tit pot de crème choco!) et benji fait une biz à Lili de ma part sur sa pomette gauche merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tu t'entêtes à te foutre de tout mais pourvu qu'elles soient douces_*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*citation de Mylène Farmer pour que mon cher biographe** *mtra* puisse en tirer des conclusions qui n'en sont pas!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**thuriféraire?  euh non!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2002)

Tiens ! Il ose encore revenir après avoir engueulé des vieux celui-là ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*je ne puis n'étant pas très polard (mais plutot pola?)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très fin !
Qu'il est spirituel le bougre !
Je mets 3 thunes dans le nourrin !


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Tiens ! Il ose encore revenir après avoir engueulé des vieux celui-là ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi engueuler des vieux?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tss tsss tss, j'ai jamais engueulé que Yann-Bleiz moah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et seulement sous la capuche!


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Maitre Cappelo&gt;:
*

Très fin !
Qu'il est spirituel le bougre !
Je mets 3 thunes dans le nourrin !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on fait ce qu'on peut, c'est l'heure du petit déj' mon bon!


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

C'est quoi ce loft ici ! J'mabsente à peine 4 heures et c'est le bordel.

Que les modérateurs se modèrent et me virent la page 2 du roman (à partir du post 25 et jusqu'au 33). EXECUTION !
Envoyez la facture à :
Président Aricosec
Palais présidentiel
1, boulevard des Salopards
Salopardville
Salopardland

Dès que ce sera fait, Barbarella , tu pourras poster tout de suite après.

Est-ce que c'est clair ?


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Que les modérateurs se modèrent et me virent la page 2 du roman (à partir du post 25 et jusqu'au 33). EXECUTION !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peux toujours courir mon coco   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 (ah non merde c'est moi le coco ici!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

Ah oui, j'oubliais. Je dois faire la demande en 5 exemplaires et envoyer tout ça en recommandé avec AR.
Va falloir attendre 1 semaine de plus !


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Ah oui, j'oubliais. Je dois faire la demande en 5 exemplaires et envoyer tout ça en recommandé avec AR.
Va falloir attendre 1 semaine de plus !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non non, va pas te fatiguer pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , c'est juste que j'aime bien le bordel voila c'est tout!


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

Youpi ! Merci Alèm.
Il reste une miette en haut de la page 2 mais, c'est pas grave, le résultat aurait été trop parfait !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est reparti, je vois que notre camarade Barbarella a foncé tête baissée. Ça la démangeait la bougresse !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au suivant : Notre cher président Aricosec ! Comme tu es là sans vraiment l'être, peux tu nous dire au moins si tu postes ou si tu passes ? Tu as 48 heures je le rappelle pour répondre.

Sinon, j'envoie le suivant : Crüniac.

_C'était un message de votre iPrésident_


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2002)

[31 mai 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Youpi ! Merci Alèm.
Il reste une miette en haut de la page 2 mais, c'est pas grave, le résultat aurait été trop parfait !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est reparti, je vois que notre camarade Barbarella a foncé tête baissée. Ça la démangeait la bougresse !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

où ça des miettes?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai appelé Victor Nettoyeur pour m'aider dans ce taf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai bien passé 20 BONNES MINUTES À EFFACER CES POSTS, c'est chiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon modérez-vous vous-même maintenant, merci d'avance.


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Limpide, 
ce truc ça me fait penser aux photos de mariage, le temps que tout le monde soit en place, que la Mamie soit revenue de pipi, que le Papi retrouve sa casquette, que la mariée s'arrête de chialer, le soleil s'est couché.
Et la photo est ratée alors....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est tellement vrai !


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

où ça des miettes?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai appelé Victor Nettoyeur pour m'aider dans ce taf   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai bien passé 20 BONNES MINUTES À EFFACER CES POSTS, c'est chiant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon modérez-vous vous-même maintenant, merci d'avance.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

À Alèm :
J'espere que vous en avez pas effacés trop !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aux salopards :
Z'avez écouté Alèm bande de p'tits salopards ? Plus de post à la con dans le roman à part la suite du roman.
Rompez.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mission accomplie : je peux enfin enlever mon uniforme et mettre les shorts. Le président va être fier de moi.


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

À Alèm :
J'espere que vous en avez pas effacés trop !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non juste ce que Victor Nettoyeur m'a dit d'effacer!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*
Le président va être fier de moi.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Tiens, Bébert ! T'en veux quelques uns en plus ... ...


----------



## bebert (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------
Tiens, Bébert ! T'en veux quelques uns en plus ... ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aux haricots secs, je dis :

PROUT, PROUT ET PROUT !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
* je dis :
PROUT, PROUT ET PROUT ! 









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------------
Euh Bébert ! Faut changer ton pseudo en "Mammouth" pour faire concurrence à Manon ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

...ben, tu vois, Bébert ... ça sonne pas mal...


----------



## bebert (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;mammouth qui dit prout&gt;:
*...ben, tu vois, Bébert ... ça sonne pas mal...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On se calme !


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2002)

Alèm, ma p'tite souillon, qu'est-ce que ce sujet tout propre tout neuf que tu viens de nous blanchir...!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu soignes ta popularité mon grand...
Bientôt Grand Kalif des forums MAcgé...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Et là, il me répond : non non non pas du tout tu n'y es pas etc..._ Et je lui répondrai : si si si on a tous vu ton petit manège tu ne nous la feras pas mon petit anarchiste des champs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour Béber : comme Barbarella, je trouve la régle des deux heures pas très "claire"...


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Pour Béber : comme Barbarella, je trouve la régle des deux heures pas très "claire"...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les plus valides d'entre-vous auront corrigé d'eux même : deux jours et pas deux heures.


_Haaaa, ces montres taïswanaise alors..._


----------



## aricosec (1 Juin 2002)

ça c'est de l'autorité mon cher BEBERT,le modero  du 02 a eu les jetons,quand c'était moi il m'a rejeté comme une vielle baudruche( la un smiley inronique)j'ignore par quel chantage tu le tiens,en tout les cas c'est efficace.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




resumé
1_ je passe pour le roman jusqu'a fin juin.
2_le roman numero un est toujours disponible,car je l'avais sauvé et nettoyé avant le CRASH !
3_thebig fait dans l'abrégé imageur,depuis que internet a doublé
4_......4......ben non j'ai pas de 4   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hrs moins 15










arico au soleil


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Alèm, ma p'tite souillon, qu'est-ce que ce sujet tout propre tout neuf que tu viens de nous blanchir...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu soignes ta popularité mon grand...
Bientôt Grand Kalif des forums MAcgé...? 

Et là, il me répond : non non non pas du tout tu n'y es pas etc... Et je lui répondrai : si si si on a tous vu ton petit manège tu ne nous la feras pas mon petit anarchiste des champs...  
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non mais je vous ai fait mariner deux jours alors autant que je vous le rende propre, mais je me suis bien fait aider par victor nettoyeur qui n'est autre qu'un des salopards!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand à ma popularité, j'ai assez d'ennemis comme cela je m'en contenterais!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça fait bizarre de passer du post 34 au post 24 et tout cela dans la joie et la bonne humeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  bon je recommencerais pas à effacer 10 posts d'un coup et d'y passer 20 minutes alors faites gaffe siouplait!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ce coup-ci, signalez moi les posts à effacer au fur et à mesure, vous avez les messages privés, mon mail, mes 3 icq(s), mon aim, le chan irc, mes numéros de mobile vous devriez y arriver


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
et ce coup-ci, signalez moi les posts à effacer au fur et à mesure, vous avez les messages privés, mon mail, mes 3 icq(s), mon aim, le chan irc, mes numéros de mobile? vous devriez y arriver *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Sans compter toutes les photos dont peut se servir le grand marabou n'tan baplanga pour sa magie noire!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
quand à ma popularité, j'ai assez d'ennemis comme cela je m'en contenterais!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Arrête 'tanplan, ils vont finir par se douter de quelque chose... Un kalif ne peut pas épouser un chien!_








M'enfin...


----------



## bebert (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Les plus valides d'entre-vous auront corrigé d'eux même : deux jours et pas deux heures.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pourtant simple : chaque candidat en lice a 48 heures pour poster sinon il passe son tour.


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

C'est pourtant simple : chaque candidat en lice a 48 heures pour poster sinon il passe son tour.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Les nuits dans la salle d'attente vont être longues...


----------



## bebert (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ça c'est de l'autorité mon cher BEBERT



resumé
1_ je passe pour le roman jusqu'a fin juin.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas de l'autorité à ce niveau là, c'est de la diplomatie musclée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mr Crüniac est prié de poster son chapitre ou de passer son tour avant le 2 juin 2002 à 16:22, merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

Elle est pas mal cette secte dans son total bordel.
 Dab, les salopards sont mieux organisés .
Le roman semble pédaler dans la semoule non roulée dans le beurre.
Le mieux serait que ceux qui ralentissent écrivent trois mots et laissent les autres avancer.

Les personnages s'emmerdent à cent Zizou de l'heure en attendant Godot vers le dock n°2.

Notre polar mérite au moins plus de 100 pages.
 hihihi!!!

moins : NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Elle est pas mal cette secte dans son total bordel.
 Dab, les salopards sont mieux organisés .
Le roman semble pédaler dans la semoule non roulée dans le beurre.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon, c'est toi qui prépare le couscous ce soir?  cool je ramène le boulaouane alors!


----------



## bebert (1 Juin 2002)

Un peu d'ordre dans ce désordre ne fait pas de mal. Il a suffit que le grand chef Aricosec se tire pour que nous  autres les salopards soient désorganisés D'où un important retard dans l'écriture du roman.
Mais ça a l'air d'être reparti avec Barbarella et c'est au tour de Crüniac maintenant. Je demande aux salopards écrivains un peu de patience !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

Pois chiche !
 J'ai trop de taf... alors ce soir :
 NON NON ET....


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Pois chiche !
 J'ai trop de taf... alors ce soir :
 NON NON ET....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dommage?


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

et en plus, je vois que vous avez résolé le problème par vous même!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce sont les messages là que je dois virer?


----------



## aricosec (1 Juin 2002)

faut il que je vous aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je vous est laissé un exemple de ce qu'on fait vos pairs,sauvé avant le crash d'avril,consultez l'archive_roman1,compilé,ce fut une belle aventure,esperons faire de même,moi je vais aller pêcher l'inspiration,et quelques poissons maritimes

moins 1 heure........


----------



## Crüniac (1 Juin 2002)

Ce soir, je vais écrire la suite du roman, j'arrive
Crüniac


----------



## Crüniac (2 Juin 2002)

Cà y est je me suis donné à fond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ça repart
Quelle histoire quand même !


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2002)

Faisons le point sur le roman :

Barbarella, à peine intégrée dans le groupe des salopards, a disparue aussi vite qu'elle est rentrée. La rancunière a même effacé tous ses posts !
Je lui laisse la porte ouverte en considérant qu'elle a simplement passé son tour, en espérant qu'elle revienne parmi nous.

Crüniac a posté son texte, c'est donc au tour de Jean-iMarc d'envoyer son texte avant le 03 juin 2002 à 16:10 ou de passer son tour.
Je conseille à ceux qui passent leur tour de ne pas trop attendre avant de le faire savoir.

Pour ceux et celles qui veulent participer au roman, veuillez vous inscrire ici avant de pouvoir pondre votre chapitre, merci.

Bonne journée !

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2002)

Je regrette Barbarella et à ceux qui l'on peinée je dis écrit de tout mon fiel :
 NON NON ET NON  !!!


----------



## benjamin (3 Juin 2002)

Une fois cette dernière semaine chargée de l'année écoulée (pourvu que je ne sois pas admissible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ce serait avec joie que j'y participerai.
On va dire que l'on va laisser passer un cycle complet, le temps que je retrouve le fil de l'histoire, et que je m'impreigne d'un style qui - il faut l'avouer - n'est pas trop mon fort.
Si vous le voulez bien, cher iPrésident, je vous fixe un rendez vous dans quelques jours, avant la fin du printemps.
Amitiés, bla bla bla...


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Je regrette Barbarella et à ceux qui l'on peinée je dis écrit de tout mon fiel :
 NON NON ET NON  !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah oui?  bah vas y déverse je prends tout!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2002)

Bon stop  ! Pas de provoque...
Genre :  je t'attends dehors pour te faire une tête.
Surtout que je préfère ma tête que mes poings que je garderai serrés dans mes poches non trouées.
L'agressivité, à part mise au service de l'intelligence, je ne connais pas, ou je me force de l'ignorer.
Donc pour le fiel, c'est un fiel mental. Rien d'autre, car j'estime, vu de l'écran de mon ordi, que Barbarella avait raison. Elle a gentillement et maladroitement (sans mauvaises intentions) bousculé les règles. j'ai toujours apprécié sa gentillesse et son humour.
Donc, avant de passer à un autre ordre du jour, je renouvelle mon : 
NON NON et NON !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2002)

tiens une réponse que je n'arrive pas à voir, bon tant pis juste ma réponse non manon, ce n'est pas de la provoc sans façon


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2002)

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire...


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2002)

Merci à Jean iMarc d'avoir posté dans les temps.
C'est donc à 'Tan Plan d'écrire maintenant.
Mais avant le 5 à midi du mois courant. 

aricosec......= UN
cruniac........= DEUX
jean imarc...= TROIS
*tanplan....... = QUATRE*
manon....... =CINQ
baax........... = SIX
maousse ......= SEPT
bebert.......... = HUIT
lolita.............= NEUF
yann bleiz .......= DIX
thebiglebowsky.=ONZE
SALVATORE......=DOUZE
_Barberella........=TREIZE
Zarathoustra...=QUATORZE_

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

J'ai encore un peu de temps...?


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*J'ai encore un peu de temps...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Environ 24 heures


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

Tic-toc tic-toc tic-toc...
On en fait des kilomètres en 24h!


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*
manon....... =CINQ
baax........... = SIX
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour mon 'ti Baaxou (private-joke) _"if man(on) is five, if man(on) is five then the devil is s*i*x, then the devil is s*i*xetc_









faites gaffe à Baax les amis!


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

C'est encore chaud Manon, tu peux y aller!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_je t'ai remis en selle les deux flics de quartier à la gachette sensible..._


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*C'est encore chaud Manon, tu peux y aller!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je t'ai remis en selle les deux flics de quartier à la gachette sensible...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci à 'tanplan mais il ne fallait pas te donner cette peine
Dommage pour l'infirmière, je l'aimais bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour info : Manon, tu as jusqu'au 6 juin 2002 à 13:10 pour poster ou passer.

aricosec......= UN
cruniac........= DEUX
jean imarc...= TROIS
'tanplan....... = QUATRE
*manon qui dit non....... =CINQ*
baax........... = SIX
maousse ......= SEPT
bebert.......... = HUIT
lolita.............= NEUF
yann bleiz .......= DIX
thebiglebowsky.=ONZE
Salvatore......=DOUZE
Barberella........=TREIZE
Zarathoustra...=QUATORZE

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Merci à 'tanplan mais il ne fallait pas te donner cette peine?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben quoi...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est parti comme une lettre à la poste. Fallait pas?


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2002)

Forget it ! C'était juste un avis personnel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

Ya de nombreuses fotes dans mon texte ( comme toujours) 
 aricosec corigera...
ça roule....
 et pour le reste :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2002)

Pourquoi ne les corriges-tu pas toi même ?
Avec la fonction "Éditer"


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2002)

Merci à Manon qui dit non.  

Notes personnelles : le mystère s'épaissit ! Manon, t'as pondu ça d'un coup ou tu as préparé ton coup ?

Pour info : Baax, tu as jusqu'au 06 juin 2002 à 19:09 pour poster ou passer.

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>aricosec.............. = UN
<LI>cruniac................ = DEUX
<LI>jean imarc........... = TROIS
<LI>'tanplan.............. = QUATRE
<LI>manon qui dit non.=CINQ
<LI>*baax.............. = SIX*
<LI>maousse ............ = SEPT
<LI>bebert................. = HUIT
<LI>lolita................... = NEUF
<LI>yann bleiz ........... = DIX
<LI>thebiglebowsky.... =ONZE
<LI>Salvatore............ =DOUZE
<LI>Barberella........... =TREIZE
<LI>Zarathoustra....... =QUATORZE
[/list]

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*.
ça roule....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

Au suivant ! Au suivant ! Au sssuuuuuiiivant !


----------



## Crüniac (5 Juin 2002)

Eh ben c'est du rapide là, vous êtes sacrément chaud(e) en ce moment !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (5 Juin 2002)

Un petit coucou en passant...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Yann-Bleiz ........... = DIX[/list]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malheureusement, au train (   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [private]_ Wahou!! 44 pages, bravo les gars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_[/private]) où ca va, je vais devoir déclarer forfait pour mon prochain chapitre, si mon tour arrive avant le 19 juin...

J'espère pouvoir me rattraper par la suite, si la confrérie des salopettes et salopards me garde la porte ouverte!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientôt

P.S.: Cher iPrésident, tu a coupé certaines majuscules sur les noms de tes "administrés"... Je me suis fait justice moi même, que les autres se débrouillent!!


----------



## Crüniac (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*J'espère pouvoir me rattraper par la suite, si la confrérie des salopettes et salopards me garde la porte ouverte!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Les portes du bar sont toujours grandes ouvertes*






_Là les modérateurs étaient en train de nettoyer le bazar normal qu'il y avait personne_










[04 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2002)

Bravo tous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, si j'ai bien compris, c'est à mon tour, je peux pas poster ce soir, mais la suite arrive demain soir, ou dans la nuit qui suit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(désolé de casser le rythme de folie qui règne actuellement...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mais pour l'instant, marseille se porte encore bien, il s'agit de ne pas s'y perdre !


----------



## bebert (5 Juin 2002)

THEN GOD IS SEVEN ! GOD IS SEVEN !

[04 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*THEN GOD IS SEVEN ! GOD IS SEVEN !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens un pixiemaniaque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon je ne crois pas que maousse soit God!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2002)

Je paye un coup à boire aux salopards parce qu'ils se décarcassent un max sur le roman !!
 Chapeau à tous !
alors, pour vous,  a special :
 NO NO  and NO !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Je paye un coup à boire aux salopards parce qu'ils se décarcassent un max sur le roman !!
 Chapeau à tous !
alors, pour vous,  a special :
 NO NO  and NO !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Manon!

..._tchin!_





La plume te vas bien aussi tu sais...


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*Je paye un coup à boire aux salopards parce qu'ils se décarcassent un max sur le roman !!
 Chapeau à tous !
alors, pour vous,  a special :
 NO NO  and NO !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça c'est de l'humour british, n'est-il pas ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ras le bol que Manon dise toujours non :





 ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je t'aime quand même


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2002)

Merci à Baax. Vous allez me dire que je suis chiant mais je voulais faire une mise au point sur deux détails :
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Je demande à Baax et aux futurs posteurs d'envoyer leur passage sous leur nom enregistré svp. (c'est mon côté parano).
<LI>Pour les posteurs rapides, je préfère que vous preniez votre temps et que vous corrigiez vos fautes avant de poster, ceci dans le but de faciliter la compréhension de tous, merci. (ça c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité).
[/list]

Commentaires sur le roman : il en a pris plein la gueule le pauvre Akim ! Avec le chien qui parle, on peut noter un petit clin d'il à MIB, me trompe-je ? Et puis le Super Cristal, me fait penser à quartz extreme

Pour info : Maousse, tu as jusqu'au 06 juin 2002 à 22:09 pour poster ou passer.

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Aricosec.............. = UN
<LI>Crüniac................ = DEUX
<LI>Jean iMarc........... = TROIS
<LI>'tanplan.............. = QUATRE
<LI>Manon qui dit non.=CINQ
<LI>Baax.............. = SIX
<LI>*Maousse ............ = SEPT*<LI>Bebert................. = HUIT
<LI>Lolita................... = NEUF
<LI>Yann-Bleiz ........... = DIX
<LI>TheBigLebowsky.... =ONZE
<LI>Salvatore............ =DOUZE
<LI>Barbarella........... =TREIZE
<LI>Zarathoustra....... =QUATORZE
[/list]

Bon, c'est ma tournée !

Votre HipsPrésident.

[05 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]

[05 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

_Hé psss... Grand vizir Alibéber..._
C'est Barbarella, et non _Barberella_.
Allez... Tchin ma grosse!


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Hé psss... Grand vizir Alibéber...
C'est Barbarella, et non Barberella.
Allez... Tchin ma grosse!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et hop ! Ni vu ni connu !


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2002)

Ça y est, c'est ton tour, Mister Président !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dur de tenir la cadence et la longueur des posts, je fais ce que je peux !


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2002)

Non de bleu ! C'est à mon tour !

Mes salopards, ce n'est pas non plus le concours du post le plus long et le plus rapide, bordel !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon , j'ai 48 heures pour et patati et patata


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

Bonne chance _Alibéber_


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Bon , j'ai 48 heures pour pastis et pastaga*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah ça devrait aller peuchèreu


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2002)

Alors là, mes salopards, ne vous moquez pas. J'vais vous pondre un truc, ça va vous trouer l'cul !


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Alors là, mes salopards, ne vous moquez pas. J'vais vous pondre un truc, ça va vous trouer l'cul !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci, ça faisait 28 ans que je me retenais, ça devenait plus possible!


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2002)

Annonce "appelienne" :

Bientôt, sur le bar MacG, la suite de votre roman !
Comptez les heures, comptez les minutes, comptez être surpris

Et quand l'annonce arrive, c'est toujours la déception !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2002)

bebert a tout compris... on ne la lui fait pas...
 Bravo!

Allez, en passant un petit :
 NOPE NOPE  et NOPE  !!!


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2002)

Au suivant. Enfin j'veux dire à toi Lolita.

Je m'excuse auprès des lecteurs pour mes nombreuses lacunes (orthographe, grammaire et conjugaison ne sont pas ma tasse de thé).

Sur ce, je vais aller me coucher. Putain 7 heures ! C'est l'heure de se lever!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Au suivant. Enfin j'veux dire à toi Lolita.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

¡hola! todos! y viva Españaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Lolita passe son tour, pas la frite pour la suite et laisse la plume au suivant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




al próxima !


----------



## bebert (7 Juin 2002)

Je plaide coupable. Mon style lourd, laborieux et baclé n'arrange pas les choses !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À toi Yann-Bleiz !


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
[QB]Je plaide coupable. Mon style lourd, laborieux et baclé n'arrange pas les choses !  QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas lourd... Copieux!
Faut nous laisser le temps de tout bien digérer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec ces nouvelles têtes et cette histoire de diamant, j'avoue que l'inspiration ne vient pas toute seul! J'vais changer de vitamines pour la suite!


----------



## bebert (8 Juin 2002)

Prends un Super Cristal !


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Prends un Super Cristal !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Désolé, mon fournisseur n'en a pas encore, The Big ne fait pas dans les produits de synthèse!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Je plaide coupable. Mon style lourd, laborieux et baclé n'arrange pas les choses !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À toi Yann-Bleiz !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heureusement qu'y en a qui suivent!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoique, ce soir, j'aurais peut etre le temps... Non, j'ai pas la tête à ça ce soir... Désolé, au suivant (comme dirait un grand Belge, et d'ailleurs, je crois que le suivant, si je ne me trompe, c'est LE grand Belge de ces forums!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2002)

dommage moi j'aime bien ton style (  tous  les sallopards d'ailleurs !!!!)
 bon que tu saute ton tour  : 
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## bebert (8 Juin 2002)

STOOOP ! Vous dégonflez pas comme ça !!!
C'est pas juste. Prenez votre temps ! On n'est pas aux pièces ! Ce n'est pas une compétition. C'est juste pour s'amuser ce truc. Que dire d'autres ?

Bon LeBig, Salvatore et Barbarella, vous êtes prêts à prendre la suite ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Juin 2002)

Prête


----------



## bebert (8 Juin 2002)

Pour info : TheBigLebowski, tu as jusqu'au 09 juin 2002 à 07:32 pour poster ou passer.

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Aricosec................ = UN
<LI>Crüniac................. = DEUX
<LI>Jean iMarc............. = TROIS
<LI>'tanplan................ = QUATRE
<LI>Manon qui dit non.. = CINQ
<LI>Baax.................... = SIX
<LI>Maousse .............. = SEPT
<LI>Bebert.................. = HUIT
<LI>Lolita.................... = NEUF
<LI>Yann-Bleiz ............ = DIX
<LI>*TheBigLebowsky..... = ONZE*
<LI>Salvatore............... = DOUZE
<LI>Barberella.............. = TREIZE
<LI>Zarathoustra.......... = QUATORZE
[/list]

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2002)

The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!
The Big au tableau! The Big au tableau!


----------



## bebert (9 Juin 2002)

ZeBig n'a pas posté dans les temps, il passe donc son tour.
C'est à Salvatore de poster ou passer avant le 11 juin 2002 à 07:32.

Salutations.

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2002)

Salvatore est le quatrième à ne pas avoir posté dans les temps, il passe donc son tour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est à Barbarella de poster ou passer avant le 13 juin 2002 à 07:32.

Salutations.

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2002)

OK, c'est fait, au suivant.





[11 juin 2002 : message édité par barbarella]


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

C'est pas mieux que nos joueurs de foot...!
Faudrait voir à vous motivez un peu les salopards!
Si on commence tous à passer notre tour, on va vite manquer de jus...


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2002)

Merci à Barbarella qui, grâce à un copier-coller magistral, a fait suivre le roman.

Commentaires sur le roman : v'la que les auteurs sont impliqués dans cette sombre histoire ! Je commence à n'y plus rien comprendre. La prochaine fois je vous raconterai l'histoire de Barbapapa.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zarathoustra, va t'il relever le défi avant le 13 juin 2002 à 09:33 ou passer ?
Vous le saurez très prochainement.

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## benjamin (11 Juin 2002)

Eh bien, je n'avais pas prévu tant de désistements...
Alors rendez-vous le 13, ou un peu avant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Eh bien, je n'avais pas prévu tant de désistements...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Eh bien, moi oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai passé mon tour pour laisser place place aux petits nouveaux salopards et salopettes ou ceux qui n'avaient pas encore déposé leur griffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Allez dompteur de fauves, montre nous ce que tu as dans le ventre... crache ton venin._


----------



## benjamin (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*





 Eh bien, moi oui !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai passé mon tour pour laisser place place aux petits nouveaux salopards et salopettes ou ceux qui n'avaient pas encore déposé leur griffe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mouais. Sauf qu'outre les errements journalistiques, les écrits persos qui le démangent, les news pour MacG en tout genre, les mails et les lettres, les exams et les concours, j'en connais un qui manque un peu de temps pour écrire et qui éprouve une certaine lassitude.
On va essayer...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Mouais. Sauf qu'outre les errements journalistiques, les écrits persos qui le démangent, les news pour MacG en tout genre, les mails et les lettres, les exams et les concours, j'en connais un qui manque un peu de temps pour écrire et qui éprouve une certaine lassitude.
On va essayer...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais oui,  tu y arriveras comme nous tous ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu n'es pas obligé d'écrire des kilomètres de lignes,
c'est pas un concours, ni un exam'. 
Perso, le polar c'est pas mon livre de chevet, alors imagine un peu la torture


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

Cher Monsieur iPrésidenté,

Ne pourrait-on pas laisser un peu plus de temps aux nouveaux ? Afin, que ceux-ci se mettent tranquillement dans le bain des mots, phrases et pages de cette histoire bien ficellée mais aussi bien abracadabrante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même pour nous, le temps est trop court !
On pourrait ajouter 2 jours pour les newbies et un jour pour les initiés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Car il serait sage de prendre en compte, l'heure du postage de la suite et le relevé du courrier du suivant. Capiche ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans l'attente de votre prompte réponse, je vous souhaite, Monsieur iPrésidenté, une excellente soirée.


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2002)

Mes chers salopards,

Il y en a parmis vous qui trainent la savatte. Vous avez signé, c'est pour en chier !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi j'ai :
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>des bouches à nourrir, <LI>des culs à torcher, <LI>des chats à fouetter, <LI>des imprimantes à débourrer, <LI>des courses à faire, <LI>des utilisateurs à former, <LI>des OS et des drivers à installer, <LI>des macs à acheter, <LI>des threads à lire, <LI>des factures à payer, <LI>une maison à construire (et faut tout contrôler ce que fait ce "buuuup" de chef de chantier),<LI>etc.
[/list]Mais comme je suis bon, je vais réfléchir à la question et proposer un vote, parce que je vous rappelle qu'il y a des auteurs impatients qui voudraint que ça aille plus vite au contraire !

Votre iPrésident

[11 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## Crüniac (12 Juin 2002)

Je vote *POUR*.


----------



## barbarella (12 Juin 2002)

Perso aucun avis, de toute façon mon roman est terminé, il est déjà en vente dans toutes les bonnes librairies, sous le titre évocateur de « VIERGE ET GRAND-MERE, OU LE MARTYR DUN ANE »il sera présenté au  prochain « PRIX GONCOURT TOUJOURS ».

Mais je suis quand même POUR, il faudrait peut-être penser aux vacances..


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Perso aucun avis, de toute façon mon roman est terminé, il est déjà en vente dans toutes les bonnes librairies, sous le titre évocateur de « VIERGE ET GRAND-MERE, OU LE MARTYR D?UN ANE »il sera présenté au  prochain « PRIX GONCOURT TOUJOURS ».

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Si t'es éditée dans la collection Arlequins, j'ai des chances de le trouver chez mon épicier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La campagne ravitaillée par les corbeaux n'a pas que du bon...


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Mais je suis quand même POUR, il faudrait peut-être penser aux vacances.. 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ceux qui partent en vacances passent leur tour d'office, comme notre cher président Aricosec. Il faut juste prévenir.
P'tain, maintenant faut gérer les congés. Vivement qu'il rentre de vacances "el présidente" et qu'il mette le mot FIN à ce roman !


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

Appel à votation :

POUR ou CONTRE une extension de 48 à 72 heures le delai d'envoi d'un passage du roman ?

Le bureau est ouvert jusqu'au 14/06/02 à 12:00.

Tant que la résolution n'est pas acceptée, le délai reste de 48 heures.

Votre iPrésident


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

Je vote CONTRE.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

Je vote POUR!

J'ai rien à faire en ce moment mais je le fais bien!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

Je vote POUR POUR et POUR!!!


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Je souhaite juste demander aux vieux routards s'ils préfèrent que l'aventure fictive se termine disons...au hasard (mais si)...dans treize heures...ou dans treize jours.
Si vous voulez étirer les faits ou non, en somme. En terminer plus ou moins rapidement. J'attends une réponse.

Et je posterai sans faute ce jeudi soir


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

Tu n'as pas écrit un seul chapitre que déjà tu veux "finir" cette aventure collective...?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The Biglebowsky n'a pas encore écrit bien qu'inscrit, il est hors de question de finir le roman sans au moins une contribution du Dude! Et puis, on attend notre tour, nous autres...
C'est quoi ces carabistouilles que tu nous sorts zara???


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

Désolé, mais Zara passe son tour car il n'a pas posté dans les temps.

C'est au tour de Crüniac de poster avant le 15 juin 2002 à 09:33 ou passer.

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Aricosec................ = UN *EN VACANCES*
<LI>*Crüniac................. = DEUX*
<LI>Jean iMarc............. = TROIS
<LI>'tanplan................ = QUATRE
<LI>Manon qui dit non.. = CINQ
<LI>Baax.................... = SIX
<LI>Maousse .............. = SEPT
<LI>Bebert.................. = HUIT
<LI>Lolita.................... = NEUF
<LI>Yann-Bleiz ............ = DIX
<LI>TheBigLebowsky..... = ONZE
<LI>Salvatore............... = DOUZE
<LI>Barberella.............. = TREIZE
<LI>Zarathoustra.......... = QUATORZE
[/list]

Votre iPrésident

Quelques conseils : avant que votre tour n'arrive il peut se passer jusqu'à un mois (2 jours * 14 participants) alors vous pouvez préparer votre texte et l'adapter au fur et à mesure que le roman avance ou alors vous vous lancez dans une totale improvisation le jour ou c'est votre tour Vous n'êtes pas obligé de pondre 3 tonnes de texte à la minute !
Ou encore vous pouvez provoquer un putsch !


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Je ne veux en aucun cas finir l'aventure, 'tanplan. Je veux en définir les limites temporelles, et la structure narrative.
J'ai commencé à l'écrire cette nuit, porté par les idées de Barbarella.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Je ne veux en aucun cas finir l'aventure, 'tanplan. Je veux en définir les limites temporelles, et la structure narrative.
J'ai commencé à l'écrire cette nuit, porté par les idées de Barbarella.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouf!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des limites... Et de structure non plus...
C'est de l'impro totale sans script!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Message pour Alibéber...
Elle en est où la proposition de rab de temp pour poster son chapitre...? Déjà dans les oubliettes...
Zara à commencé son , on aurait pu attendre un jour de plus, non...?/I]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Message pour Alibéber...
Elle en est où la proposition de rab de temp pour poster son chapitre...? Déjà dans les oubliettes...
Zara à commencé son , on aurait pu attendre un jour de plus, non...?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le bureau de vote est ouvert jusqu'à demain midi, relisez mon post !
D'un côté, vous voulez prendre votre temps pour écrire et de l'autre vous ne voulez pas laisser le temps aux autres salopards pour voter ?

RESPECTEZ LES RÈGLES ET DÉFOULEZ VOUS DANS LE ROMAN, C'EST TOUT CE QU'ON VOUS DEMANDE VINDJUUU !
ROMPEZ !


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Je ne veux en aucun cas finir l'aventure, 'tanplan. Je veux en définir les limites temporelles, et la structure narrative.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La structure narrative !! Les limites temporelles ?
Bonne chance à toi vu le bordel ambiant! Mais c'est la règle du jeu ! à 12 sur un roman, faut accepter le principe de "chacun fait ce qu'il veut" ! C'est difficile a suivre, la trame est confuse, un peu trop de personnages (mais vu que beaucoup meurent...), des erreurs grossières, mais faut s'y faire !

Si on doit écrire un roman académique on peut tout aussi bien organiser une réunion au sommet pour définir l'histoire, qui meurt, qui vit, comment, pourquoi, avec background psychologique pour chaque perso, chien, plante et tout ingrédient à placer dans l'histoire !

Sans moi !


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Ce n'est pas du tout cela, baax.
Juste que Barbarelle a introduit une liste reprenant nos noms.
Et que je m'en sers.
Quatorze noms. Deux morts. Plus que Treize jours minimum (eh oui, une quinzième).
Il va falloir que je poste vite, moi, quitte à ne mettre que les paragraphes écrits cette nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, j'ai lu les deux pages cette nuit, merci, j'ai vu le délire


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*


RESPECTEZ LES RÈGLES ET DÉFOULEZ VOUS DANS LE ROMAN, C'EST TOUT CE QU'ON VOUS DEMANDE VINDJUUU !
ROMPEZ !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le général béber nous prend pour des Picaros?


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Bon, allez, c'est posté.
Pas du tout ce que je voulais, trop court, mais le temps a joué en ma défaveur.
Have fun


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

J'ai tout relu, et ce roman est bourré d'incohérences ! C'est 10 fois pire que le pire des navets de série Z à la puissance 10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cherchez pas trop à comprendre ! C'est en tout cas le souhait de notre cher Président Aricosec. Et éclatez vous ! C'est tout !

Quelqu'un pourra éventuellement, quand le roman sera fini, le reprendre et refaire une histoire plus aboutie à partir de tous les morceaux postés.


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Non, non, je n'exagère pas. Je me suis contenté de revenir sur l'histoire.
J'aurais aimé la faire avancer aussi...en tuant Jean-iMarc, par exemple   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au début, j'avais pensé être le dernier élément, suprême, mais j'ai pressenti que cela ne serait pas très bien perçu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tu avoueras, baax, que s'il y a désormais un fil conducteur, il est d'une part très ténu, et d'autres part, il ne limite en rien les possibilités d'aventures annexes.
Tout ce que l'on sait, c'est que les meurtres vont continuer. Qu'il va falloir retrouver les douze encore en vie au plus vite (certains sont peut-être au bout du monde   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - à vous de broder, et on comprendra au fur et à mesuer peut-être pourquoi ils sont liés, disserter sur la manière d'arrêter le processus), et protéger Suzy qui semble être bel et bien liée à l'affaire. Et puis il reste Gurd et Maurice, Akim et Edwige, Ernst, et les petits escrocs du début qui ne sont pas tous morts, et d'autres qui arriveront sûrement encore.
Mais je vais arrêter de parler de cela, sinon ce cher baax va me taxer 'd'académique recherchant une concertation en vue de donner une cohérence aux écrits'...
Et aricosec en René la Canne, cela ne vous plaît-il pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhh okay ! Putain Zara, heureusement que tu es là ! Vraiment on se demande comment on a fait jusqu'a maintenant sans toi ! 
Pis c'est sympa de nous donner le mode d'emploi! Tu peux pas développer un peu plus ? Cause je voudrais pas foutre le bordel dans cette jolie trame !

J'observe juste que tu es le premier, qui après avoir poster, balance ses désirs, voire ses recommandations, sur la suite de l'histoire !

_"A vous de broder" _!!!

Monsieur est trop bon !


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

C'est juste que j'ai passé quelques temps à tout relire.
Le temps de m'en remettre.
Et je croyais juste que ce sujet était là pour parler du roman.
Ce n'est pas le cas ? Désolé.


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Et pour finir, je n'évoquais là ce que l'orientation que j'aurais donnée, dans mon texte, à l'histoire, et les raisons pour lesquelles je n'étais pas satisfait. Ce que j'avais à l'esprit, en somme.
Maintenant, c'est effectivement à vous de broder dessus, maintenant que mon tour est passé. Comme chacun brode depuis le début sur les écrits du salopard précédent. Je ne vois pas où est le problème.
Bref, amusez-vous bien, et rendez-vous au prochain cycle...


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
Et je croyais juste que ce sujet était là pour parler du roman.
Ce n'est pas le cas ? Désolé.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce sujet est là pour parler du sujet "Roman" ! 
Enfin, c'est comme ça que je conçois sa présence.
Si tout les salopards, après avoir appporté leur pierre au roman, venaient ici pour dire "voila l'histoire qui doit suivre", j'imagine que l'interêt de l'exercice "Roman" se réduirait à peau de chagrin, même si, je l'admet, l'ensemble pourrait y gagner en clarté. Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas écrire un roman tout seul !

Rappel:
"(Aricosec) commence une histoire,avec quelques personnages,ont est pas obligé de s'en servir et on peut en faire intervenir d'autres, c'est même recomandé pour le délire,il faut quand même essayer de rester dans le milieu ou se passe l'action,ou l'a faire dériver subtilement."


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Mais, euh, vilain monsieur, t'as pas compris   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme si je pouvais avoir une quelconque influence sur votre géniale imagination. Je sens que l'on s'embourbe. D'abord, je m'en fous (seul compte ce que j'écris, tu devrais le savoir, le reste, on verra - quoique). Et puis, en relisant tout, j'ai vite compris que c'était strictement impossible (il n'y à qu'à voir le coup du passe-muraille de Jean-iMarc et la décomposition de 'tanplan après   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et puis j'ai voulu être tout gentil, d'abord en demandant si vous préféreriez 13 jours à 13 heures, par respect des anciens (je m'en suis déjà pris plein la gueule à ce moment-là par 'tanplan alors que cela n'avait pas lieu d'être), puis en demandant leur indulgence, et en expliquant quelques trucs à bebert, et voilà.
Nouvelle proie.
Pan.
Boum   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En attendant de retrouver le gif, je le crie haut et fort :
_*Je suis un nioubie et je me fais pipi dessus*_





[13 juin 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Mais, euh, vilain monsieur, t'as pas compris    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme si je pouvais avoir une quelconque influence sur votre géniale imagination. Je sens que l'on s'embourbe. D'abord, je m'en fous (seul compte ce que j'écris, tu devrais le savoir, le reste, on verra - quoique). Et puis, en relisant tout, j'ai vite compris que c'était strictement impossible (il n'y à qu'à voir le coup du passe-muraille de Jean-iMarc et la décomposition de 'tanplan après    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Et puis j'ai voulu être tout gentil, d'abord en demandant si vous préféreriez 13 jours à 13 heures, par respect des anciens (je m'en suis déjà pris plein la gueule à ce moment-là par 'tanplan alors que cela n'avait pas lieu d'être), puis en demandant leur indulgence, et en expliquant quelques trucs à bebert, et voilà.
Nouvelle proie.
Pan.
Boum    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En attendant de retrouver le gif, je le crie haut et fort :
Je suis un nioubie et je me fais pipi dessus





[13 juin 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Faut pas t'énerver Zara ! Ta volonté de clarifier la situation et de faire de ce Roman un chef d'oeuvre est louable, mais le roman a juste besoin de salopards, pas d'un sauveur !!


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Ta, ta, ta, ta...pas de polémique...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Là, je crois que tu interpètes ce que j'ai dit vraiment à ta façon, et abusivement aussi : relis mes posts, si tu as du temps à perdre.

Et puis la fougue et l'enthousiasme d'un premier post dans ce sujet, cela peut s'excuser.

(toujours pas trouvé ce foutu gif)


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

Les deux salopards du fond vous vous calmez !
Ah ces salopards, ils méritent bien leur nom ! 
Baax, arrète d'emmerder le petit nouveau et retourne à ta place !


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Et puis la fougue et l'enthousiasme d'un premier post dans ce sujet, cela peut s'excuser.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Dont acte !


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

Bien vu, bebert, c'est tout à fait le syndrome _premier de la classe_.
T'en fais pas, baax, je ne veux pas devenir modérateur du roman


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

RAPPEL VOTATION :

POUR ou CONTRE une extension de 48 à 72 heures le delai d'envoi d'un passage du roman ?

Le bureau est ouvert jusqu'au 14/06/02 à 12:00.


----------



## baax (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Bien vu, bebert, c'est tout à fait le syndrome premier de la classe.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>











Venant d'un maitre comme toi, cela me flatte !!
Tu veux qu'on se peigne à la récrée aussi ??


----------



## benjamin (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*RAPPEL VOTATION :

POUR ou CONTRE une extension de 48 à 72 heures le delai d'envoi d'un passage du roman ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah _contre_, bien sûr


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Bien vu, bebert, c'est tout à fait le syndrome premier de la classe.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es con, au fond, il fait plus chaud   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça empêche pas d'être bon élève   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
T'en fais pas, baax, je ne veux pas devenir modérateur du roman   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, de toute façon malgré ton OPA sur MacGé, *les modérateurs du Roman*, c'est Xav' et moi (enfin surtout moi sur ce sujet où j'en ai bavé pour les beaux yeux de barbare-ella)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et le prochain qui ne sait pas servir de la balayette dans les toilettes, je lui fous mon pied aux fesses quoique il saura peut-être pas se servir du pq non plus


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*
Tu veux qu'on se peigne à la récrée aussi ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ta droite, ta droite, baax!!  [pif -paf - argh -pif - boum - cogne cogne -paf]  Zara, il est pas à l'aise sur son côté gauche en ce moment!!  [pif -paf - argh -pif - boum - cogne cogne -paf] _


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*RAPPEL VOTATION :

POUR ou CONTRE une extension de 48 à 72 heures le delai d'envoi d'un passage du roman ?

Le bureau est ouvert jusqu'au 14/06/02 à 12:00.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh... j'ai perdu ma carte d'électeur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
Mais je suis quand même POUR



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je te cite Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as-tu déjà oublié ?
Donc, ta carte d'électeur en s'en fiche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

Désolé, double poste











[14 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

Je te cite Barbarella   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as-tu déjà oublié ?
Donc, ta carte d'électeur en s'en fiche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sans doute la fatigue,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , enfin je vois qu'yen a qui suivent


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Bah contre, bien sûr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Toi newbis en ces lieux, modérateur ou pas,
je m'en vais aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 te repeindre la façade pour ton vote


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

Felicitación pour ton texte Zarathoustra !


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*je m'en suis déjà pris plein la gueule à ce moment-là par 'tanplan alors que cela n'avait pas lieu d'être)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu serais pas un peu parano mon Zara...? Hum...?
J'espère que je t'ai pas trop marqué le visage avec mes sales papattes...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un peu de couleurs sur ce visage blafard ne peux pas te faire de mal.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'es quand même le seul à vouloir des conseils avant de poster son chapitre! Ici, point de perfection, faut se lacher, c'est tout, et pas se prendre la tête en faisant trop chauffer les neurones.
Je me recite : où y a de la gène, y a pas de plaisir!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, au boulot... C'est bientôt à moi et c'est pas encore gagné!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[13 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Bon, allez, c'est posté.
Pas du tout ce que je voulais, trop court, mais le temps a joué en ma défaveur.
Have fun    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Zarathoustra d'avoir fait un effort. Et tu dis que c'est pas du tout ce que tu voulais ! Tu exagères pas un peu là ? C'est pas mal du tout !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au suivant ! Crüniac au tableau avant le 15 juin 2002 midi ! 

Salutations.

Votre iPrésident.

[13 juin 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2002)

Non, non, je n'exagère pas. Je me suis contenté de revenir sur l'histoire.
J'aurais aimé la faire avancer aussi...en tuant Jean-iMarc, par exemple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au début, j'avais pensé être le dernier élément, suprême, mais j'ai pressenti que cela ne serait pas très bien perçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tu avoueras, baax, que s'il y a désormais un fil conducteur, il est d'une part très ténu, et d'autres part, il ne limite en rien les possibilités d'aventures annexes.
Tout ce que l'on sait, c'est que les meurtres vont continuer. Qu'il va falloir retrouver les douze encore en vie au plus vite (certains sont peut-être au bout du monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - à vous de broder, et on comprendra au fur et à mesuer peut-être pourquoi ils sont liés, disserter sur la manière d'arrêter le processus), et protéger Suzy qui semble être bel et bien liée à l'affaire. Et puis il reste Gurd et Maurice, Akim et Edwige, Ernst, et les petits escrocs du début qui ne sont pas tous morts, et d'autres qui arriveront sûrement encore.
Mais je vais arrêter de parler de cela, sinon ce cher baax va me taxer '_d'académique recherchant une concertation en vue de donner une cohérence aux écrits_'...
Et aricosec en René la Canne, cela ne vous plaît-il pas


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2002)

Y'a pas beaucoup de votants.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les retardataires ont jusqu'à midi pour voter.
POUR ou CONTRE le délai de 72 heures pour poster dans le roman ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*RAPPEL VOTATION :

POUR ou CONTRE une extension de 48 à 72 heures le delai d'envoi d'un passage du roman ?

Le bureau est ouvert jusqu'au 14/06/02 à 12:00.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sì Senor iPrésident, 

*Atención passé ce délai, c'est la majorité l'emporte*





Sur 14 salopards, seul 7 ont voté !! Nous en sommes donc à 4 *POUR* contre 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Votre iPorte-parole,


----------



## baax (14 Juin 2002)

Contre !
Je serais même pour une périodicité quotidienne.
Parution avant 8h, histoire de lire avec le café !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais bon... 2 jours ca devrait quand même aller.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Y'a pas beaucoup de votants.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les retardataires ont jusqu'à midi pour voter.
POUR ou CONTRE le délai de 72 heures pour poster dans le roman ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

contre !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Contre !
Mais bon... 2 jours ca devrait quand même aller.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sì Señor Baax, ça devrait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais  on devrait prendre en considération réellement l'heure et le jour
de la publication  ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



REMARQUE 1:
Le dernier salopard, soit Zarathoustra à posté *le 13 juin 2002 à 11:39*
et iPrésident annonce à Crüniac de poster avant *le 15 juin 2002 à 09:33* ou passer.

Dans ce cas Crüniac a  *45H* ou sont passé les 2H05  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a comme un "bug" là, c'est p'tre l'effet Gill Bates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




REMARQUE 2:
Certains n'ont pas la possibilité 
de se connecter le week-end, alors il ne post jamais comme LeGrandLobowski. Il est puni  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et aussi, on a pas tous ton talent de vive allure à trouver une suite 
qui tienne à peu près la route avec le reste du roman comme toi mi Baaxou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Votre iPP


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*il n'y à qu'à voir le coup du passe-muraille de Jean-iMarc*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et vu la tournure des choses, il est fort probable que ce mystérieux personnage réapparaisse bientôt ....


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
REMARQUE 1:
Le dernier salopard, soit Zarathoustra à posté le 13 juin 2002 à 11:39
et iPrésident annonce à Crüniac de poster avant le 15 juin 2002 à 09:33 ou passer.

Dans ce cas Crüniac a  45H ou sont passé les 2H05   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a comme un "bug" là, c'est p'tre l'effet Gill Bates   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Erreur de ma part en effet, Crüniac à 48 heures après le dernier post.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
REMARQUE 2:
Certains n'ont pas la possibilité 
de se connecter le week-end, alors il ne post jamais comme LeGrandLobowski. Il est puni   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et aussi, on a pas tous ton talent de vive allure à trouver une suite 
qui tienne à peu près la route avec le reste du roman comme toi mi Baaxou   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Votre iPP   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On ne va pas instaurer la règle des jours ouvrés !!! Ne vous (me   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) prenez pas la tête !
Si on peut poster on poste, sinon on passe point barre.

Votre iPrésident.


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*
Votre iPrésident.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

M'sieur! M'sieur!
Y a jean-imarc qui fait rien que copier sur moi m'sieur...!
Arrrrrrêêêêêêêttteeeeuuuuuu...!
M'sieur! Y m'a pincé!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

Posté à l'origine par iPrésident: On ne va pas instaurer la règle des jours ouvrés!! Non et c'est pourquoi on demande de passé à 72H au lieu de 48H !  iPP


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Allez hop, le toine il passe par là ..

le toine il s'inscrit ....

le toine il vote contre


et hop, le contre il a gagné .. magnifique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Primo, il faut que le POUR gagne pour qu'il soit qualifié. Un nul ou une défaite ne suffit pas.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Secondo, tu n'étais pas inscrit sur la feuille de match lors du début de la rencontre.

Tertio, tu es inscrit et placé en QUINZIÈME place pour poster dans le roman.


----------



## benjamin (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Tertio, tu es inscrit et placé en QUINZIÈME place pour poster dans le roman.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La société *Toine&co* dont je suis porte-parole intérimaire en ce vendredi 14 juin tient à effectuer un démenti formel.
Le membre fondateur de *Toine&co*, *[MGZ]toine* ne participera pas à la rédaction de ce roman.
D'ailleurs, celui-ci a même confié aux journalistes à 13h10, dans une interview exclusive donnée sur le canal irc de l'entreprise que :

_
     toine: je sais même pas ce que c'est 
     toine: j'ai pas le courage de suivre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

Nous vous prions donc de retirer sans délai son nom de la liste des salopards, sous peine de procès.
Il vous en remercie


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (14 Juin 2002)

Ca va zara, tu as bien appris ta leçon, mais bon ton interim est fini ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, comme tu as bien fait ton boulot, si j'ai encore besoin de tes services, je referais appel à toi ....


----------



## Crüniac (15 Juin 2002)

Voilà le Roman continu.
Un peu de retard mis quand il fait beau je passe moins de temps devant mon iMac    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai rajouté une date pour qu'on s'en sorte (vu qu'il a treize jours avant que tous sont tué (?) ) et en plus c'est bientôt le 14 juillet dans le roman !
Bonne lecture et bon week-end !

[14 juin 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## bebert (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Nous vous prions donc de retirer sans délai son nom de la liste des salopards, sous peine de procès.
Il vous en remercie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un instant, j'appelle mon avocat À moins que je zigouille toute la bande à MGZ dans le roman, j'vais réfléchir


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Un instant, j'appelle mon avocat À moins que je zigouille toute la bande à MGZ dans le roman, j'vais réfléchir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh attention, parce que on a notre Hero qui est prêt avec sa hache de viking, et il se laissera pas faire comme ca ... alors fait gaffe ....


----------



## bebert (15 Juin 2002)

Merci à Crüniac.
C'est au tour de Jean iMarc de poster avant 16 juin 2002 après-midi, mais avant le soir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne fin de semaine à tous les salopards.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Allez hop, le toine il passe par là ..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Yaaaaaahoooooooo !_





 (cri heureux)

         <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
le toine il s'inscrit ....<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*Bienvenudooo parmis les salopards et les salopettes fous délirants TOINE !*_





         <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
le toine il vote _contre_

et hop, le contre il a gagné .. magnifique           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


**     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Sì sì tout contre nous, vient se frotter le Magnifique Gribouilleur Zélateur Toine_





Conclusion de ce vote nous obtenons un Quinzième Salopard          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Muchas gracias à tous et toutes de votre participation, 
surtout LeGrandLeBowky qui fait la parlotte dans tout les coins du bar sans venir pointer son PIF et nous donner 
son avis, coquin va !          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  De toute manière, on s'en contre fiche du résultat ! L'important est ailleurs...      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Prépare toi Toine le nez dans les étoiles revois le roman et dévoile toi de ta Positive Vibration !_ _Yaaaaaahoooooooo !_


** 
_TEXTE (chanson) DEDIE A NOTRE TOINE_

[15 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## bebert (15 Juin 2002)

Résultats du vote :

14 inscrits
8 votants
8 exprimés
6 abstenus

4 voix POUR soit 50 %
4 voix CONTRE soit 50 %

Il n'y a pas de majorité + 1 voix donc la résolution est rejetée.

Votre iPrésident


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

Allez hop, le toine il passe par là ..

le toine il s'inscrit ....

le toine il vote _contre_


et hop, le contre il a gagné .. magnifique


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Juin 2002)

Au suivant ...... Tanplan, à toi la plume !


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

Aujourd'hui pas possib'e...
Lundi, on verra suivant l'inspiration, mais j'ai quelques soucis avec mes X-files...


----------



## bebert (17 Juin 2002)

Merci à Jean iMarc.

'tanplan a jusqu'au 18 juin 2002 midi pour poster ou passer.

Votre iPrésident


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*j'ai quelques soucis avec mes X-files...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

??????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
surtout LeGrandLeBowky qui fait la parlotte dans tout les coins du bar sans venir pointer son Pif
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Juste le temps que mon pif cicatrise et j'arrive...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2002)

Je passe...

J'y cromprend plus rien!


----------



## bebert (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Je passe...

J'y cromprend plus rien!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  Ah bon, toi aussi ?

Fais toi un petit graphique avec des rectangles, des ronds, des triangles et des flèches et tu verras, c'est limpide !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est donc au tour de Manon-qui-dit-non de poster ou passer avant le 19 juin midi.

Votre iPrésident


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
hihihi!!!!! allez, je m'en vais lire ce que vous avez pondu pendant mon absence!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonne chance!


----------



## bebert (20 Juin 2002)

Manon-qui-dit-non n'a pas posté à temps, elle passe donc son tour.

C'est à Baax de poster ou passer avant le 21 juin 2002 avant midi.

Alors, mes salopards ? On traine ? C'est la chaleur qui vous fatigue autant ? J'vais vous inscrire à un stage commando à Djibouti moi, boudiou !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Juin 2002)

Oui chef, bien chef, d'ac chef (z'avez vu ma nouvelle étoile chef??)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon cher iPresident de republique bananière,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je t'annonce que je suis de retour, et gare à quand ce sera mon tour, parce que ça va chier dans le ventilo!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








hihihi!!!!! allez, je m'en vais lire ce que vous avez pondu pendant mon absence!!


----------



## maousse (21 Juin 2002)

Bon, faut que j'aille lire aussi !


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

Il me reste un peu d'a


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

Il me reste un peu d'aspirine si tu veux...


----------



## maousse (21 Juin 2002)

T'en a besoin aussi apparemment, pour la parkinson en location  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai arrêté mon effort, il fait trop chaud, je vais me baigner, à ce soir !


----------



## bebert (22 Juin 2002)

Mes salopards, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de défections dans les rangs.
Vous avez eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre en postant des passages incensés !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que va penser notre président Aricosec quand il rentrera de sa mission secrète, opération appellée "200 000 $ au soleil" ? _"Quel bande de tire-au-flanc !"_

Puisque Baax n'a pas posté dans les temps, il passe son tour. C'est donc à Maousse de poster avant le 23 juin 2002 à midi.

Salutations et bon w-e.

Votre iPrésident Bebert les bas bleus.


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2002)

Le président est de retour!


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2002)

vingt dieux d'boudiou d'ancre de marine,sacré cacatois déplumé,tonnerre de barrique de rhum vide,poil de biroute de phoque et sac de baleine violée,je reviens de cure re rajeunissement et je retrouve la gabgie,de la faignasse de tout poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,du siesteur parfumé  au ricard,du ramier d'elevage.

notre president que j'avais quitté battant ,me semble au bord des larmes,stressé jusqu'a la moele,

c'est pas gentil  pour lui  NA !


----------



## bebert (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*notre president que j'avais quitté battant ,me semble au bord des larmes,stressé jusqu'a la moele,
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cher président,

J'ai fais tout ce que j'ai pu pour animer cette équipe de salopards, mais la vague de chaleur a décimer semble-t-il toutes les ardeurs ! Ou alors, j'étais trop sévère ?

C'est avec joie que je te rend la main en espérant que tu sauras à nouveau les motiver. Pour cela, je te remet ma démission de iPrésident et je retourne dans les rangs.

Bonne chance, moi j'en ai ras le bol de tous ces "que d'la gueule" !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bebert, huitième salopard.


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2002)

cher BEBERT ancien president,ils ont eut ta peau,ta jeunesse et ta fougue t'avais fait espere une equipe soudée,je te comprend,mais n'oublie pas que ce n'était que des repris de justesse,des pas grands chose.._vite un petit smiley compensateur voulant dire ici que mes phrases sont du troisieme degré _








   ..
bon continuons,des bois sans soif,des pousse toi que je m'y mette,des j'en ais trois et toi,bref des... sans discipline

ça c'est bien !

la gente féminine s'étant particulierement distinguée,il serait peut etre bon de reprendre le methode du premier roman,

plus de rang,chacun suit le post qui l'inspire et ses personnages en brodant dessus,en sommes la chienlit dans l'anarchie,qui correspond plus au tempéramment des salopards,

*dechainez vos instincts...et que le diable vous gaaaarrrddeeee...!*


----------



## bebert (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*la gente féminine s'étant particulierement distinguée,il serait peut etre bon de reprendre le methode du premier roman,

plus de rang,chacun suit le post qui l'inspire et ses personnages en brodant dessus,en sommes la chienlit dans l'anarchie,qui correspond plus au tempéramment des salopards,

dechainez vos instincts...et que le diable vous gaaaarrrddeeee...!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis déçu ! Je préferais la méthode "à la queue leu leu".
Mais bon, je me plie au bon vouloir du dictateur el presidente sur qui le soleil a dû taper un peu trop fort !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au moins avec moi, il y avait beaucoup de démocratie, j'les ai fait voter moi, tous ces salopards !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bebert, ex iPrésident


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

C'est pas tout ça mais on a pas encore été payé... C'est quand la solde?!


----------



## maousse (24 Juin 2002)

En tous cas, je ne la mérite pas... honte sur moi  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce week-end caniculaire m'a mis dans un état de léthargie la plus complète, et mon tour dans le roman, zappé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, il n'y a plus de règles, c'est bien, je pourrai rattraper mon tour plus vite comme ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(à moins que la plage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A+ les salopard, merci Bébert, vive le Président Rico


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*plus de rang,chacun suit le post qui l'inspire et ses personnages en brodant dessus,en sommes la chienlit dans l'anarchie,qui correspond plus au tempéramment des salopards,

dechainez vos instincts...et que le diable vous gaaaarrrddeeee...!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

COOOOOOOL !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'est parti!!


----------



## aricosec (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Je suis déçu ! Je préferais la méthode "à la queue leu leu".
Mais bon, je me plie au bon vouloir du dictateur el presidente sur qui le soleil a dû taper un peu trop fort !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Au moins avec moi, il y avait beaucoup de démocratie, j'les ai fait voter moi, tous ces salopards !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bebert, ex iPrésident



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je comprend ta deception cher PRESIDENT,je n'ai opté pour cette solution que par dégonflage politico bivalan,une solution pour rester dans le groupe,ne pas se faire ejecter par cette bande d'anars,déja quelques uns s'en réjouissent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un ange m'a parlé sur une plage pendant mes vacances,une auréole ceint mon front altier.

ALLELUILLA !

_" JE LES AI COMPRIS " _


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

ça gnognotte de la calebasse dis donc!
qui c'est qu'à oublier de l'arroser pendant les vacances...?


----------



## bebert (24 Juin 2002)

Comment on fait si on veut poster dans le roman, on réserve sa place ?

Si oui, je réserve ma place et je posterai d'ici demain.


----------



## aricosec (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*ça gnognotte de la calebasse dis donc!
qui c'est qu'à oublier de l'arroser pendant les vacances*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'inquiéquéte donc pas TANPLAN,pour l'arrosage je m'en suis occupé,dans les charentes j'y est trouvé quelques petits crus de derriere les fagots,le soir finalisé par un p'tit cognac,j'étais pépére
_ c'est de ça donc tu parlais ??? _












quand a BEBERT, je ne crois pas qu'ont puisse  reserver sa place,il faut tenter sa chance en esperant que personne n'écrit en même temps,de toute façon au moment de la COMPIL FINALE,ont arrangera le coup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voir venir et s'en j'té un derriere la cravate est ma devise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALLEZ LOUYA !! et  l'autre aussi


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
un ange m'a parlé sur une plage pendant mes vacances,une auréole ceint mon front altier.

ALLELUILLA !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>











Je parlais de ça!
C'était pas les derniers neuronnes qui se faisaient la malle plutôt, ton auréole...?_fpmfpfpmfpfm!_








_pardon président..._








[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## aricosec (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*











Je parlais de ça!
C'était pas les derniers neuronnes qui se faisaient la malle plutôt, ton auréole...?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




et oui t'a tout compris,c'est d'ailleurs agréable,le cerveau (et oui !!)le cerveau dis je,allégé ,l'envol est plus facile pour la voluptée d'une conscience en paix,a peine enveloppé d'une couche de pastis.

a moi les magnifiques stratus,a vous les cumulus


----------



## bebert (25 Juin 2002)

Au suivant !


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

Alors on reprend après les vacances où ils ont (presque) tous désertés ?


----------



## bebert (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*Alors on reprend après les vacances où ils ont (presque) tous désertés ?







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Entre l'une qui est enfermée dans son labyrinthe et l'autre dans ses smileys


----------



## Crüniac (7 Juillet 2002)

Ok je vois ça


----------



## nato kino (7 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Entre l'une qui est enfermée dans son labyrinthe et l'autre dans ses smileys?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci!!! C'est trop d'honneur!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

Si quelqu'une ou quelqu'un,veut bien me faire un résumé(vous pensez tout de même pas que j'vais m'taper 17 pages),j'veux bien participer,quoi que sinon j'improviserais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,j'ai la pêche en ce moment


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*Si quelqu'une ou quelqu'un,veut bien me faire un résumé(vous pensez tout de même pas que j'vais m'taper 17 pages),j'veux bien participer,quoi que sinon j'improviserais*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le roman ne se trouve pas ici mais là.
Il ne fait "que" deux pages.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*

Le roman ne se trouve pas ici mais là.
Il ne fait "que" deux pages.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[07 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci,j'm'y colle,ce soir.A+



*scarabée around the world  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2002)

chers collégues,j'ai été deterrer le  roman,il était déja descendu a la 4 eme page,englouti en somme,

c'est reparti youpii !


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

_Un nouveau_





ça va ruer dans les casseroles!!!


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2002)

PETIT SCARABE ayant survécu a mon ecrabouillage je suis heureux de l'ajouter a la liste,

pour le nouveau salopard,en vérité il ne faut lire que le dernier post,sinon t'a les yeux qui chavirent,une angoisse te tord les tripes,les personnages se bousculent dans ta tete,les situations ubuesques s'enchevetrent,une fumée bleu s'echappe de tes cheveux,ta raison se transforme en nuage,et tu te jette par la fenetre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non crois moi lit le dernier post inscrit et brode la dessus,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et que le diable vous garde !_

dans quel film cette réplique ??

une boite de paté énaff au gagnant


----------



## nato kino (8 Juillet 2002)

On ne fait pas d'omellette sans casser quelques


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*PETIT SCARABE ayant survécu a mon ecrabouillage je suis heureux de l'ajouter a la liste,

pour le nouveau salopard,en vérité il ne faut lire que le dernier post,sinon t'a les yeux qui chavirent,une angoisse te tord les tripes,les personnages se bousculent dans ta tete,les situations ubuesques s'enchevetrent,une fumée bleu s'echappe de tes cheveux,ta raison se transforme en nuage,et tu te jette par la fenetre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non crois moi lit le dernier post inscrit et brode la dessus,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et que le diable vous garde !

dans quel film cette réplique ??

une boite de paté énaff au gagnant




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


*les visiteurs du soir*Peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*On ne fait pas d'omellette sans casser quelques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
J'me d'mande si la fin du labirynthe de manon,ne s'termine pas dans la cuisine
du resto (ou alors c'est mon élevage de taupes qui fait des siennes ?).


J'viens de trouver ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,dans mon placard.


Humm,Humm,j'éspére que la boite à  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,n'est pas ici !!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

olala le roman !!! on en est où ?  

Jm'e suis fait enlever par une bande de smileis, personne voulait payer la rançon.

 j'ai pas tout lu, mais si j'ai bien compris on fait, ce quon veut c'est l'anarchie, en fait c'est   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## bebert (8 Juillet 2002)

Oh là là !

Faudrait quand même pas que le roman ressemble trop au train!


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Oh là là !

Faudrait quand même pas que le roman ressemble trop au train!










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok mais dans ce cas précis c'est plutôt un omnibus


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*ça va ruer dans les casseroles!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>














[08 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------

